# Made in Pakistan



## Hyde

Well you can say this is part two of Pakistan in Guinness book of world record with slightly a different theme.

Lets share the achievements Pakistan made in past 6 decades and compile the list of inventions took place in Pakistan? if we did not contribute towards inventions then we can share anything that is made in Pakistan and we can feel proud of it. For example Nuclear Bomb, Missiles, Tanks, Rickshaw, Cycle or anything that is completely manufactured in Pakistan from scratch and/or we are exporting to the world

It can be just anything that can be tagged as "Made in Pakistan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

First invention by Pakistanis

*Ommaya reservoir*

An Ommaya reservoir is an intraventricular catheter system that can be used for the aspiration of cerebrospinal fluid or for the delivery of drugs (e.g. chemotherapy) into the cerebrospinal fluid. It consists of a catheter in one lateral ventricle attached to a reservoir implanted under the scalp. It is used to treat brain tumors or leptomeningeal disease by intrathecal drug administration. In the palliative care of terminal cancer, an Ommaya reservoir can be inserted for intracerebroventricular (ICV) injection of morphine.[1]

*It was originally invented in 1963 by Ayub K. Ommaya, a Pakistani neurosurgeon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

1)Fifa footballs - I heard Pakistan exports the most footies in the world those balls sell for like &#163;50 RRP


----------



## Hyde

> Sultan Bashiruddin Mahmood
> 
> He specialized in nuclear reactor technology. In 1970, Mahmood was promoted as "Chief Engineer" (CE) at the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant or better known as "KANUPP nuclear power plant" in Karachi with the support of his mentor, Dr. Naeem Ahmad Khan. *Mehmood working in the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant where he had developed a scientific instrument, the SBM probe to detect leaks in steam pipes, a problem that was affecting nuclear plants all over the world and is still used worldwide.*[2] At KANUPP, he also set up a laboratory to manufacture spare parts for the plant[3]. According to his son, Mehmood, along with other scientists and engineers, eye-witnessed the Indo-Pak War of 1971, and had locked himself in his room where he cried for two days over the loss of East Pakistan [2].



Source: Sultan Bashiruddin Mahmood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Yeti said:


> 1)Fifa footballs - I heard Pakistan exports the most footies in the world those balls sell for like £50 RRP



This thread is not meant for World records. You can post the world record held by Pakistani's (individual or team/nation work) in this thread (but make sure its true before posting)

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/83609-pakistan-guinness-book-world-records.html


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hyde

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> picture



Thanks bro, some details will also be appreciated as ignorant peoples like myself do not know anything about this vehicle


----------



## MM_Haider

Adam Revo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Car that was made in pakistan but now not in production ... Miss you Musharraf!!!


----------



## Super Falcon

where is al khalid and JF 17 dudes here


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zaki said:


> Thanks bro, some details will also be appreciated as ignorant peoples like myself do not know anything about this vehicle



XDS LAV aarmoured jeep...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

MM_Haider said:


> Adam Revo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Car that was made in pakistan but now not in production ... Miss you Musharraf!!!



Revo was an embarrassment rather than an achievement..with no economies of scale..thanx god they shut that rubbish down!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rest il post later!Inshallah.


----------



## MM_Haider

*Pakistan food outlets -- one of a kind... from the pen of an indian journalist!*

The Hindu : Columns / Hindol Sengupta : Affluenza: The luxury of loving Pakistan

*Pakistan's music, Pakistan book bank, Pakistani meat, Pakistani Leather & Pakistani Roads... from the pen of an Indian journalist*

The Hindu : Columns / Hindol Sengupta : Affluenza: With love from across the border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Rest il post later!Inshallah.



yes and please if possible try to post 1 at a time. For example short description of babur cruise missile and then pictures in one post

in next you can post Shadow UAV or anything else... keep at least one post for each topic and not 5-6 different equipments in the same post. That will be better i think 

Zaki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider

somebozo said:


> Revo was an embarrassment rather than an achievement..with no economies of scale..thanx god they shut that rubbish down!



Something is better than nothing dude! I am rather proud of it..


----------



## TechLahore

*Sirius Embedded/Handheld Computer and AlelphOS operating system. Circa 2004.*

Built in Pakistan from absolute scratch. Every line of code written in Pakistan. This is not/was not designed to compete with an iPhone. It was designed so that a completely locally owned and controlled computing stack could be built which was easy to replicate, modify and embed in a variety of applications.







More info:

Yahoo! Groups







From A brief introduction to Sirius | The Sirius Handheld Computing Platform

*A brief introduction to Sirius
*Sun, 03/25/2007 - 17:02 &#8212; sirius
The Sirius project began in early 2004 in Lahore, Pakistan. The goal of the project was to create an ultra low cost, easily manufacturable handheld computer with a low-overhead operating system. Sirius seeks to provide an open platform that anyone could use, customize, develop applications for and fabricate in a cottage industry, easily and cheaply.

FiveRivers Technologies based in Pakistan began development of the Sirius platform. Now that the basic architecture is complete, FiveRivers wants to promote an open community around Sirius, encouraging and inviting participation from all parts of the globe.

Sirius is a tri-processor design with dedicated I/O and Graphics processors. The handheld has a full QWERTY keyboard and rechargeable internal batteries. The current display is a backlit monochrome screen with adjustable contrast. The device comes with a cable that allows it to connect to other computers and communication devices, as well as a programming cable that allows the internal software to be updated (flashed) conveniently.

The device uses three Philips 89C51RD processors capable of operation at 40Mhz each. Additional ROM and an SD card interface have also been integrated into the design. The operating system, AlephOS, has been innovatively developed to provide access to all three processors. Application developers can write apps without having to worry about parallel programming techniques. In addition to the OS and programming APIs, developers can also make use of a hardware simulator that allows code development and debugging on a PC.

To support PC synchronization, FiveRivers created a PC Synch application that allows any files on the SD card to be read/written from a PC. AlephOS implements a FAT-16 filesystem on the SD card so the data on the card is compatible with PCs when plugged in to an MMC/SD card reader.

Application development for this device is possible in C, and FiveRivers has also built development boards that they have shared with some of the universities in Pakistan to start to create an application ecosystem around the platform.

Further development is focusing on low cost wireless communications peripherals, external display capability, OS extensions, SMS/GPRS integration, TCP/IP stack implementation and GPS integration. On the software side, some sample apps are complete, but FiveRivers is attempting to engage Universities and students to accelerate this process further.

Other than the chips themselves, everything has been designed and developed in Pakistan. This includes the layout and manufacture of the PCB, the keyboard, the internal firmware/OS, and the device housing. Great care has been taken to ensure that the device can be replicated and enhanced at a small scale, by individuals, educational institutions and other interested organizations. Any process requiring heavy NREs (Non-recurring expenses associated with production) was ruled out to make this an extremely DIY friendly platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## graphican

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Aw this looks awesome! But I hope we would be able to convert it to shoulder launch instead of tripod launch.


----------



## Hyde

TechLahore said:


> *Sirius Embedded/Handheld Computer and AlelphOS operating system. Circa 2004.*



Many thanks for sharing this news Sir 

Its an eye opening news for me 

Thanks trillion times


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki!
Your an idiot! (No offence)
No need of starting this thread,
Babur, ghauri, haaf, abadali, shaheen i nd ii, raad
All these Missiles!

Al Khalid, Saad, Al zarrar, Muhafiz, bakhtar shikan, aahan, Mouz!
These are tanks by HIT.

Not forgetting JF17s!


----------



## Hyde

proudpakistanistudent said:


> Zaki!
> Your an idiot! (No offence)
> No need of starting this thread,
> Babur, ghauri, haaf, abadali, shaheen i nd ii, raad
> All these Missiles!
> 
> Al Khalid, Saad, Al zarrar, Muhafiz, bakhtar shikan, aahan, Mouz!
> These are tanks by HIT.
> 
> Not forgetting JF17s!


samagh nahi aayi mujhe 

no need to start this thread? and then you are contributing? well this thread is not only about defense... it is intended to cover all subjects and any development that took place in Pakistan.

I think you do know what this thread means
Take an example of post number 18


----------



## apophenia

*Sagar Veena *, a string instrument designed for use in North Indian Classical Music, developed entirely in Pakistan over the last 40 years at the Sanjannagar Institute in Lahore by Raza Kazim.






Sagar Veena is a completely new addition to the existing variety of stringed Instruments for playing North Indian Classical Music (NICM), and a new invention in musical instruments altogether. The name is divided into two parts; Sagar being a Sanskrit word for ocean, while Veena a generic term used to classify the family of stringed instruments, or more commonly known in Western musical nomenclature as chordophones.







The current version of the Sagar Veena, having passed through seven prototypes, is a product of dynamic research and experimentation process carried out by Raza since 1970. During this period he has been receiving the cooperation of his daughter, Noor Zehra, in practically testing the potential of the instrument as a serious musician. She is currently the sole Sagar Veena player, and has been rendering performances on the Instrument on various occasions within and outside of Pakistan. In the making of the Sagar Veena and developing its craft, major contributions have come from the professional Instrument Maker Mohammed Riaz.







Visually, the Sagar Veena belongs to the two-gourd family of Veenainstruments, but in essence it is a radical departure from all existing stringed instruments of NICM, in all respects, starting from the concept behind it to the minutest details of both its design and construction. In terms of sound and acoustics, Sagar Veena has an unparalleled range of timbres and pitch registers for the musician to explore and to create music. It is also a highly resonating instrument, which provides the overall quality of sound with richness and clarity.
The objective behind the making of the Sagar Veena is to provide the artist with a rich and extensive palette of musical sounds and timbres evoking different kinds and degrees of pleasure, through which developed human sensitivities for pleasure can be expressed. The purpose is to have musical sounds which enable the contemporary artist and the listener to focus upon and dynamically interact with, and develop their own deeper internal processes of sensitivities, feelings and thoughtstheir new dimensions, nuances and different shades. Also, the motivation is that the artist has sounds which enable him/her to go beyond the existing framework in which the Indian Classical Music is being done, and create new kind of music which connects with the sensitivities of the contemporary human being and raises their quality.

The underlying concept of Sagar Veena is that the artist should be able to think and create music in terms of dynamic-layered timbres and resonances, their subtle variations and the meanings they convey, which is where the main potential of music lies. These characteristics of musical sound are the main specialization of Sagar Veena, which in fact make the above objective possible. In the Sagar Veena the main players are not the tangible, measurable aspects of sound such as the pitch or the volume, but more intangible characteristics such as timbres, resonances and harmonics, and a wide range of them. The concept and the image of musical sound having such abilities is basically a product of a serious inquiry into the fundamentals of music and musical sound in Indian Classical Music, and the effects they evoke within the artist and the listener. In addition, the understanding of the kind of timbres and resonances required has come from a perception of the qualities and characteristics of sound as conveyed in emotional and intellectually rich human vocal music. That is why the sound qualities of Sagar Veena resemble that of a human voice.

The Sagar Veena has always been a dynamic endeavor, with structural modifications and conceptual changes being applied to it throughout its evolution. It introduces a completely revolutionary method for creating musical instruments of the Sub-continent; a method which incorporates new materials, lighter structural components, and a separation between its vibrating part and the resonating components, which enables the latter to resonate fully and freely without any tension imposed by the strings attached. This has never been attempted before in any stringed instrument.
Sagar Veena is an unfretted stringed instrument. Its vibrating part consists of nine playing strings and two drone chords, a wooden bridge with silver (never used before in any string instrument) transmitters orjowari, , and the sounding board. The nine playing strings are a combination of the three asthans in Indian Music, the Mandrasthan(bass), Madhasthan (mid range), and Tarasthan (highs); three strings representing each of the asthans. The resonating portion consists of two fabricated tumbas made from pieces of gourd joined together to form the desired shape and size. The geometry of the tumbas resembles that of a geodesic dome-like structure which helps them to resonate more musically compared to natural tumbas. These tumbas are connected by a hollow wooden tube in the middle.

The dimensions and sizes of the different components in terms of their length, breadth, curvature, shape, thickness and the materials used have been finalized through a tedious process of experimentation and testing over a period of thirty eight years. During this period, especially since 1995, new tools and techniques have been developed to produce the desired inventions and innovations. So that beginning from a rather simple structure, Sagar Veena has now acquired a detailed and complex design, capable of producing the sound characteristics mentioned above.






In appearance the technique of playing the Sagar Veena resembles that of the Vichitra Veena or Mohan Veena ; that is, sliding a crystal ball or some other object across the strings at one end to produce and control different combinations and variations of musical sounds, and simultaneously plucking the strings on the other end with a plectrum to get the sound. However in actual terms it involves a much more subtle control in sliding the crystal ball over the strings, giving pressures and tensions through it, and also the plectrum wherever required, along with many other factors. The technique for playing Sagar Veena has developed along with the requirements emerging from a continuous upgrading of the instrument. Although, it has now reached a stable position, it is still being developed further and chiseled to reap the full potential of the instrument.

Sanjan Nagar | Sagar Veena

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MM_Haider

PAKSAT-1R

*Pakistan Satellites*


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> samagh nahi aayi mujhe
> 
> no need to start this thread? and then you are contributing? well this thread is not only about defense... it is intended to cover all subjects and any development that took place in Pakistan.
> 
> I think you do know what this thread means
> Take an example of post number 18



Well i meant to say, all that HIT made is unique!
Well, lets continue, ill upload pix latter!


----------



## TechLahore

Raza Kazim of Sanjannagar is now also working on speaker designs which are absolutely revolutionary. The quality he has achieved in his lab is already unsurpassed. And I mean unsurpassed by systems costing $100s of thousands of dollars. He has invested probably well over $1M of his own personal money in driving this development thus far.

http://sanjannagar.wordpress.com/audio-engineering/











Mr. Raza Kazim (Son of Justice Syed Akhlaque Husain, who founded BCCI FAST/SAHICS and was also the first Judge in the history of Pakistan to oppose the abrogation of the constitution. Justice Akhlaque Husain's judgements were cited in international legal publications and his work in setting up the initial structure of the BCCI Bank is also the stuff of (legal) legend)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde




----------



## Hyde

I liked this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider

*Pak - Argo*





*Saad Armoured Creer*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## apophenia

*©Brain The First IBM PC Compatible Virus (January 1986)*

Brain is considered the first IBM PC compatible virus, and the program responsible for the first IBM PC compatible virus epidemic. 
Businessweek magazine at the time called the virus the Pakistani flu.as it was created in Lahore, Pakistan by 19 year old Pakistani programmer, Basit Farooq Alvi, and his brother, Amjad Farooq Alvi.

The brothers claimed that they only intended to infect IBM PCs running bootleg copies of a heart-monitoring program they created. The virus included a copyright notice with the brothers names and phone numbers so that people whose computers were infected could contact the brothers to obtain a vaccination. Numerous variations of Brain followed.

_Welcome to the Dungeon © 1986 Basit * Amjad (pvt) Ltd. BRAIN COMPUTER SERVICES 730 NIZAM BLOCK ALLAMA IQBAL TOWN LAHORE-PAKISTAN PHONE: 430791,443248,280530. Beware of this VIRUS.... Contact us for vaccination..._

When the brothers began to receive a large number of phone calls from people in United States, United Kingdom, and elsewhere, demanding them to disinfect their machines, the brothers were stunned and tried to explain to the outraged callers that their motivation had not been malicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## apophenia

*Smallest Quran *

The smallest published Koran book measures 1.7 cm x 1.28 cm x 0.72 cm (0.66 in x 0.50 in x 0.28 in). It is published in an unabridged, bound version, in fine print Arabic and is 571 pages long. Dr Muhammad Karim Beebani at October 15, 2004 in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese Gandhi

Habib Sitara:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## apophenia

*World's Biggest Football*

A football made from artificial leather PV-PVC and hand-sewn by staff at Ihsan Sports of Hajipura, Sialkot, Pakistan, had a diameter of 4m (13ft 1in) when measured on 30 June 2002.

The super-sized soccer ball  an exact replica of the companys standard football  was made from 32 separate panels that were laminated, printed then hand-stitched together. It was unveiled at the Al Faysaliah shopping mall in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, by members of the Disabled Childrens Society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

apophenia said:


> *World's Biggest Football*
> 
> A football made from artificial leather PV-PVC and hand-sewn by staff at Ihsan Sports of Hajipura, Sialkot, Pakistan, had a diameter of 4m (13ft 1in) when measured on 30 June 2002.
> 
> The super-sized soccer ball  an exact replica of the companys standard football  was made from 32 separate panels that were laminated, printed then hand-stitched together. It was unveiled at the Al Faysaliah shopping mall in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, by members of the Disabled Childrens Society.


bro World's biggest or largest or any record should go in this thread

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/83609-pakistan-guinness-book-world-records.html

Please keep this thread for inventions or manufacturing products in Pakistan only... I think its manufactured so its ok to post here too but still other thread would be preferable


----------



## apophenia

Zaki said:


> Please keep this thread for inventions or manufacturing products in Pakistan only... I think its manufactured so its ok to post here too but still other thread would be preferable



I thought the thread is titled as Made in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

apophenia said:


> I thought the thread is titled as Made in Pakistan.



carry on bro 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mjerrar

YouTube - Pakistani Helicopter Dunya Tv

First Ever Pakistan Made Helicopter


----------



## mjerrar

Jawoco.com Search Engine and
Xtravo Explorer Internet Web Browser

both made in Pakistan


----------



## Chinese Gandhi

Halal Search Engine


----------



## ajtr

every pakistani born bought up in pakistan is made in pakistan......aren't u zaki???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Chinese Gandhi said:


> Habib Sitara:



How did this pass the safety test?? golf cart is more secure than this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Did you forgot this?

*Pakistan First Robotic Car * 2006


----------



## Chinese Gandhi

mjerrar said:


> YouTube - Pakistani Helicopter Dunya Tv
> 
> First Ever Pakistan Made Helicopter



Its not a helicopter. Its a *kit built gyrocopter* and it is commercially available in market at 1/16 the price that your media has reported fot it.






Here, you can even but it on ebay:-

LINK: Buy Gyrocopter on eBay


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

RaptorRX707 said:


> Did you forgot this?
> 
> *Pakistan First Robotic Car * 2006
> YouTube - Pakistan First Robotic Car



Wow!

An unmanned car,awesome!


Something equally interesting found in related list


----------



## Chinese Gandhi

ajtr said:


> every pakistani born bought up in pakistan is made in pakistan......aren't u zaki???



When are you planning to correct your flags??


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> every pakistani born *bought* up in pakistan is made in pakistan......aren't u zaki???



Bought up?


----------



## hammyy2k

Chinese Gandhi said:


> Its not a helicopter. Its a *kit built gyrocopter* and it is commercially available in market at 1/16 the price that your media has reported fot it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you can even but it on ebay:-
> 
> LINK: Buy Gyrocopter on eBay



and what prove do you have that it was built by using pre made kit?? if you cant prove then you are here just for trolling.. fcuking low lyfe..


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

TechLahore said:


> *Sirius Embedded/Handheld Computer and AlelphOS operating system. Circa 2004.*...



FiveRivers is becoming a local giant in software. Good good.


----------



## SOHEIL

*a Thread for PAKISTANI products*

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## SOHEIL

darkinsky said:


> guy we pakistanis know what actually grows here



ok ... show to others ... come on


----------



## Fasih Khan

*&#1605;&#1585;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1586; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575; &#1582;&#1608;&#1588; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1605;
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

Redirect Notice


----------



## SOHEIL

PAKISTANI M-11 MISSILE ON MOBILE LAUNCHER

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JAT BALWAN

OK guys please show something made in Pakistan.... I am very interested in it really..

other then weapons please ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SOHEIL

xTra said:


>




Sorry for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

JAT BALWAN said:


> OK guys please show something made in Pakistan.... I am very interested in it really..
> 
> other then weapons please ...



Yes anything other then weapons, like cars and gadgets etc etc would be good to see and get more knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

shuntmaster said:


> M-11 is made in China.
> Ghowri a.k.a Nodong, is made in North Korea.



oohh you saw the tag on this missile already, can you please point me out, my eyesight is little weak

not like this

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xTra

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




so}{eil said:


> Sorry for you



What's wrong with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

what wrong with me??? what the hell is it :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Pakistan truck art

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## longbrained

Dental and surgical instruments (mostly steel made):

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xTra

so}{eil said:


> what wrong with me??? what the hell is it :



This is Beer which is *Made In Pakistan*.


----------



## cheekybird

Handmade painted camel skin lamps.






bangles

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## longbrained

PEL (Pakistan Electron Limited) air conditioners:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## z9-ec

Pakistan's world renowned leather products:

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## darkinsky

sindhi ajrak and embroided cloths










typical pakistani women cloth shop

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## longbrained

Electric fans:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## darkinsky

sindhi ajrak and embroided cloths










typical pakistani women cloth shop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

World famous marble industry:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## darkinsky

W-11 karachi, a bus decorated like bride

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## darkinsky

z9-ec said:


> World famous marble industry:



agha khan hospital enterance

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## z9-ec

World famous Cricket bats:





Furniture:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

* UAV's*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## darkinsky

cant get t page 3 :face palm:


----------



## SOHEIL

darkinsky said:


> cant get t page 3 :face palm:



 come on


----------



## Leader

Textile Industry:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Leader

Precious Stone Industry:

one of the rarest and finest 











---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------

*Pakola*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## z9-ec

Hand made carpets:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Leader

*Pakistan Tobacco company 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

star mattress 






aram full time guarantee life time

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

*J 17*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## z9-ec

Tea products:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

yesssssss

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

pakistan rugs shop

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SOHEIL

hey guys ... show military products

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

furniture market nursery karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## z9-ec

so}{eil said:


> hey guys ... show military products



POF Eye:





G3S





PK-8

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## darkinsky

Guljee painting in shah faisal mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## z9-ec

Babur:





Nasr Multi Tube Ballistic Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

heavy industry taxila

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## z9-ec

PAKSAT-1R Satellite





Launch in China:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## z9-ec

Al Khalid:





Al Khalid 1:





Zarrar:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Peregrine

Lamps made from pure salt. If you don't believe, lick em

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## darkinsky

Peregrine said:


> Lamps made from pure salt. If you don't believe, lick em



you eat ice cream made of salt


----------



## z9-ec

Hamza IFV:





Talha APC:





Sakb Command vehicle:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

darkinsky said:


> Guljee painting in shah faisal mosque


Awesome..... where is this mosque???

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## z9-ec

KRAIT said:


> Awesome..... where is this mosque???



Shah Faisal Mosque, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

mg-3 under licence




















---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------







migget subs





jalalat boats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak47

Lol, i was about to go take a picture of my jacket for this thread.

Just for some laughs


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------













---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

larkana class patrol crafts















---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## buddyboyyash

guys dont show stuff thats actually chinese made and licensed produced in pakistan or sumthin like that..show sumthin that actually belongs to pak


like truck art and precious stone stuff....and those amazing salt lamps


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## buddyboyyash

just saw on wikipedia....pak has many target drones...gud


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

abdali





ghaznavi





shaheen1





ghuri





ghuri2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

shaheen2















---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

babur





raad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

STUS










---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

larkana class





sabqat






---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

hijara 






RPB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

POF eye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

darkinsky said:


> sindhi ajrak and embroided cloths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical pakistani women cloth shop



These are famous in UK. There are shops that sell these Pakistani made garments, carpets etc. at a premium and whenever I had seen them, there were more westerners than desis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

nasr


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haseebullah

*PRC-786 125W Digitalized Anti-Jamming Transceiver*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

BADR-1 SAT






BADR-B SAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

karakoram highway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## longbrained

It is good to see people have become active and are contributing to this most important thread. Only economy and productivity can save us. Recently India had the money to spend on shiny new fighter planes and Pakistan due to its economy has limited options. 

*Please, Please, try to buy national products instead of imported goods. Imported goods kill our economy. At least if you can not buy everything from local sources then at least increase the percentage of your shopping of Pakistani goods to maximum possible. Show your patriotism. *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AHMED85

Imran Khan said:


>


 
Define its Characteristics and Range and functional instrument such as jet engine...


----------



## Imran Khan

HERE is nice report abut made in pakistan knifes swords and others . *all swords used in lord of rings - brave hearts -troy films was made in pakistan from wazerabad . russia today report it that pakistan is first in world export knifes and swords and other items to USA and EU *

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## longbrained

I think government should ban any government department to buy imported stuff with public money when an alternative local product exists. That should go a long way at stimulating local industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

marble decoration art





---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------

gourmet cola products

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

INTEGRATED DYNAMICS flight control and autopiloting systems employ the latest in micro-electronics and guidance technology. Advanced features and reliable performance are offered in surprisingly powerful and affordable avionics packages. Four models are offered, ranging from simple two-axis electronic stabilization to fully autonomous, GPS-based integrated flight control systems.


















INTEGRATED DYNAMICS Ground Control Stations (GCS) are rugged and easily transportable. Multiple vehicle control, RF signal and power isolation systems, distribution busses and complete I/O control for peripheral devices is featured. If you would like, using your broadband internet connection you can download the pdf spec sheets below, or feel free to contact us after you've checked out our products.











INTEGRATED DYNAMICS manufactures state-of-the-art microwave analog FM and COFDM data and video transmission systems using OEM modules for custom applications.












This company also has loads of civilian plus military UAVs. ID has exported it's products to many countries.

http://www.idaerospace.com/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

*blended wines vodka rum jin whiskeys beer by muree*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

so}{eil said:


> Sorry for you



Why? What's wrong with beer? In fact, that is one product if exported and gets a good reception, can generate millions in profits. 

Now don't tell me nobody drinks in Iran or Pakistan. Everyone drinks. Even in Saudi Arabia. It is human nature. Beer and other alcoholic beverages have been there since 4,000 years back or even more and humans of all places have been drinking them in some or the other form. 

Come of age, mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

=


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Imran Khan said:


> HERE is nice report abut made in pakistan knifes swords and others . *all swords used in lord of rings - brave hearts -troy films was made in pakistan from wazerabad . russia today report it that pakistan is first in world export knifes and swords and other items to USA and EU *


Pakistan is good at making weapons it may seem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Imran Khan said:


>



The best pic IMO. . Keep up the good work Imran bhai!


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

darkinsky said:


>



Thought that was Indian. :o

Will buy another product now.


----------



## Leader

Egalo or whatever this tent is called

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Thought that was Indian. :o
> 
> Will buy another product now.



yep buy national products ok

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Imran Khan said:


> yep buy national products ok



Don't see those products in shops here in England.

Shan is quite popular here.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

yaar Imran bhai khane ki cheejen mat daalo.....


----------



## RazPaK

> Why? What's wrong with beer? In fact, that is one product if exported and gets a good reception, can generate millions in profits.
> 
> Now don't tell me nobody drinks in Iran or Pakistan. Everyone drinks. Even in Saudi Arabia. It is human nature. Beer and other alcoholic beverages have been there since 4,000 years back or even more and humans of all places have been drinking them in some or the other form.
> 
> Come of age, mate.



After China, and Egypt, First people to ferment alcohol Indus Valley Civilization. 

Still it's disputed alchol first appeared in IVC.


----------



## AHMED85

Ufone..... 
Youth Package....

The HK G3 ... PSR-90 - 7.62 mm calibre sniper rifle,
&
Most power Full ISI 






POF produce approximately 70 major products for supply to the Pakistan Army, Navy and Air Force. The main products include automatic rifles, light/medium/heavy machine guns, a wide range of mortar and artillery ammunition, aircraft and anti-aircraft ammunition, tank and anti-tank ammunition, bombs, grenades, land mines, pyrotechnics and signal stores.

Ammunition
Aircraft and anti-aircraft ammunition
·	30 mm
·	37 mm HE/T
·	12.7 x 108 mm
·	Bomb HE AC 500 lb (250 kg)
Artillery ammunition
·	155 mm howitzer
·	105 mm howitzer
·	120 mm HE M44A2
·	120 mm smoke WP M44A1
·	122 mm howitzer HE
·	122 mm howitzer ILLUMINATING (D30)
·	130 mm HE
·	155 mm howitzer HE M 107
·	155 mm howitzer HE M483 A1-ICM
·	203 mm howitzer HE M 106
·	122 mm rocket HE (YARMUK)
·	QF 25 PDR mk.1/2
Fuzes, Detonators & Primers
Mortar ammunition
·	60 mm mortar HE
·	60 mm smoke WP
·	60 mm illuminating signal
·	81 mm HE M 57 D A-2
·	81 mm smoke WP
·	81 mm illuminating signal
·	120 mm HE M44A2
·	120 mm smoke WP M44A
Propellants and explosives
·	Artillery ammunition propellant
·	Mortar and rocket ammunition propellant
·	Small bust
·	ammunition propellant
·	Demolition explosives
Pyrotechnics and demolition stores
·	Flare (trip-wire) Mk 2/2
·	Shooting (pencil type)
·	Demolition charge #16 IN.BeeHive MK
·	Demolition 1 OZ CE PRIMER
Small arms ammunition
·	7.62X51mm Ball (NATO)
·	7.62x 51mm Tracer
·	7.62x 51mm Link Belted
·	7.62 x 51mm Blank (Star Crimped)
·	7.62 x 39mm
·	9 x19 mm Ball
·	5.56 x 45mm M-855
·	5.56 x 45mm M-193
Smoke grenades
Tank and anti-tank ammunition
·	100 mm APFSDS/T
·	105 mm APFSDS/T L 64 A4
·	105 mm HE TK P1 A1
·	105 mm HESH L35A3
·	125 mm APFSDS/T
·	125 mm HE
·	106 mm HEAT M344A3
·	40 mm HEAT P1 MK1 (RPG-7)
·	73 mm FSRA HEAT round (SPG-9)
·	RPG-7 (AP)
·	Anti-tank mine P3 MK
Infantry weapons
·	HK G3 - 7.62 mm calibre assault rifle produced under license. Variants produced: 
o	G3A3
o	G3P4
·	HK MP5 - 9 mm calibre sub-machine gun produced under license. Variants produced: 
o	MP5A2
o	MP5P3
o	MP5P4
o	MP5P5
·	POF PK-7 - 7.62×39 mm calibre assault rifle, short barrelled version of the HK G3
·	POF PK-8 - 5.56 mm calibre assault rifle based on HK G3 [4]
·	POF PK-9 - 9 mm calibre pistol
·	POF PKL-30 - 7.62×25 mm calibre pistol
·	POF PK-10
·	PSR-90 - 7.62 mm calibre sniper rifle, a variant of the HK MSG-90, produced under license
·	Rheinmetall MG 3 - 7.62 mm calibre general purpose machine gun, produced under license
·	Type 54 - 12.7 mm machine gun.[5]
·	POF Eye

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

pakistani export rice brands for gulf states

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

its very papular in rural pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Pakistan Leather Pakistan Leather Jacket Pakistan Salt Pakistan Motorbike Jacket Pakistan Leather Motorbike Jacket Pakistan Suit Pakistan Racing Pakistan Apron Pakistan Crystal Pakistan Leather Suit Pakistan Crystal Salt Pakistan Salt Lamp Pakistan Cordura Pakistan Bag Pakistan Glove Pakistan Motorbike Suit Pakistan Crystal Salt Lamp Pakistan Leather Motorbike Suit Pakistan Motorbike Leather Suit Pakistan Surgical Pakistan Scissor Pakistan Racing Motorcycle Pakistan Boxing Pakistan Cotton Pakistan Racing Suit Pakistan Kitchen Pakistan Manicure Pakistan Motorcycle Jacket Pakistan Soccer Ball Pakistan Shirt Pakistan Badge Pakistan Bib Pakistan Motorcycle Suit Pakistan Holder Pakistan Set Pakistan Vest Pakistan Jacket Pakistan Ladies Leather Pakistan Nipper Pakistan Cordura Jacket Pakistan Marble Pakistan Lingerie Pakistan Coat Pakistan Cutter Pakistan Uniform Pakistan Racing Jacket Pakistan Leather Motorcycle Suit Pakistan Rock Salt Lamp Pakistan Clubwear Pakistan Kitchen Apron Pakistan Bag Leather Pakistan Candle Pakistan Textile Pakistan Leather Bag Pakistan Bike Pakistan Cuticle Nipper Pakistan Biker Leather Pakistan Damascus Knife Pakistan Pedicure Pakistan Clothing

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

Pakistan Bed Pakistan Embroidery Pakistan Natural Stone Pakistan Leather Vest Pakistan Motor Bike Pakistan Ceiling Pakistan Fishing Pakistan Razor Pakistan Dress Pakistan Motocross Pakistan Saddle Pakistan Natural Salt Lamp Pakistan Sports Wear Pakistan Wallet Pakistan Bar Pakistan Bondage Pakistan Plier Pakistan Machine Pakistan Nail Nipper Pakistan Himalayan Salt Pakistan Crystal Rock Salt Pakistan Medicine Pakistan Garment Pakistan Leather Motorcycle Jacket Pakistan Badge Holder Pakistan Green Onyx Pakistan Knife Pakistan Corset Pakistan Hand Bag Pakistan Salon Pakistan Cover Pakistan Horse Saddle Pakistan Nail Scissor Pakistan Mountainbike Pakistan Natural Crystal Pakistan Bath Pakistan Conduit Pakistan Hockey Pakistan Tote Pakistan Underwear Pakistan Shopping Bag Pakistan Leather Wallet Pakistan Golf Pakistan Fish Pakistan Mackerel Pakistan Cuticle Scissor Pakistan Barber Scissor Pakistan Himalayan Crystal Rock Salt Pakistan Mask Pakistan Hunting Pakistan Edge Pakistan Track Pakistan Tractor Pakistan Towel Pakistan Jewelry Pakistan Sportswear Pakistan Wicker Pakistan Tourmaline Pakistan Flexible Conduit Pakistan Baby Bib

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

Pakistan Hairdressing Pakistan Bath Salt Pakistan Sword Pakistan Flag Pakistan Gift Pakistan Gem Pakistan Medical Pakistan Wood Pakistan Pet Pakistan Seed Pakistan Cutting Pakistan Long Coat Pakistan Gardening Pakistan Tool Bag Pakistan Veterinary Pakistan Cordura Motorcycle Jacket Pakistan Manicure Kit Pakistan Cuticle Nail Nipper Pakistan Electrosurgical Pakistan Motorbike Racer Jacket Pakistan Crystal Animal Pakistan Vest Coat Pakistan Pouch Pakistan Shoe Pakistan Blazer Pakistan Bowl Pakistan Powder Pakistan Pillow Pakistan Promotional Bag Pakistan Cloth Pakistan Honey Pakistan Gem Stone Pakistan Basmati Pakistan Reverse Osmosis Water Pakistan Water Plant Pakistan Damascus Steel Pakistan Gold Marble Pakistan Red Onyx Pakistan Folding Knife Pakistan Motorcycle Clothing Pakistan Milk Thistle Pakistan Coverall Pakistan Nail Cutter Pakistan Pipe Pakistan Belt Pakistan Bridal Pakistan Bridal Dress Pakistan Sandal Pakistan Pin Pakistan Card Pakistan Oven Pakistan Ribbon Pakistan Milk Pakistan Laptop Pakistan Kitchen Towel Pakistan Fleece Pakistan Cotton Bag Pakistan Saw Pakistan Bandana Pakistan Mitten

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

Pakistan Paintball Pakistan Horse Bit Pakistan Boxing Glove Pakistan Work Wear Pakistan Horse Riding Pakistan Preservative Pakistan Mineral Crystal Pakistan White Onyx Pakistan Beauty Care Pakistan Motobike Pakistan Lapis Lazuli Pakistan Nomex Pakistan Embroidery Badge Pakistan Cowhide Pakistan Bowie Knife Pakistan Damascus Bowie Knife Pakistan Damascus Steel Knife Pakistan Carpet Pakistan Fly Tying Pakistan OPC Pakistan Ice Hockey Pakistan Chrome Pakistan Aluminium Pakistan Briefcase Pakistan Beige Marble Pakistan Basket Pakistan Backpack Pakistan Steel Knife Pakistan Stone Pakistan ID Card Pakistan Floor Pakistan Sheet Pakistan Hair Extension Pakistan Cylinder Pakistan Connector Pakistan Golf Glove Pakistan Leather Purse Pakistan Cooker Pakistan Cushion Pakistan Transfer Machine Pakistan Auto Pakistan Yarn Pakistan Black Leather Pakistan Weight Lifting Pakistan Flower Pakistan Candle Holder Pakistan Bustier Pakistan Wire Cutter Pakistan Bed Set Pakistan Bottle Pakistan VCD Pakistan Fruit Pakistan Block Pakistan Box Pakistan Denim Pakistan Pot Pakistan Blade Pakistan Gym Pakistan Foot Ball Pakistan Tracksuit

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------

Pakistan Dryer Pakistan Non Woven Pakistan Club Wear Pakistan Heat Transfer Machine Pakistan Heat Transfer Pakistan Chess Pakistan Cushion Cover Pakistan Nail Care Pakistan Conger Pakistan Conger Eel Pakistan Waist Bag Pakistan Head Guard Pakistan Barber Razor Pakistan Cowhide Leather Pakistan Reverse Osmosis Membrane Pakistan Cotton Tote Pakistan Salt Candle Holder Pakistan Scalpel Pakistan Beret Pakistan Embroidered Badge Pakistan Sesame Seed Pakistan Work Coverall Pakistan Gardening Tool Pakistan Feed Pakistan Flexible Metal Pakistan Carrier Pakistan Fashion Coat Pakistan Player Pakistan Boat Pakistan Bed Sheet Pakistan Camera Pakistan Bracket Pakistan Apparel Pakistan BBQ Pakistan PlayStation Pakistan Xbox 360 Pakistan Xbox Pakistan Clip Pakistan Cooler Pakistan Hard Disk Pakistan File Pakistan CCTV Camera Pakistan Apple Pakistan Travertine Pakistan Machinery Pakistan Jacquard Pakistan Dress Shirt Pakistan Cooler Bag Pakistan Camouflage Pakistan Car Pakistan Travel Bag Pakistan Urn Pakistan Rail Pakistan School Bag Pakistan Sofa Set Pakistan Gun Pakistan Tool Pakistan Gauge Pakistan Polyester Pakistan Screen

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------

Pakistan Footwear Pakistan Training Pakistan Oxide Pakistan Metal Pakistan Herbal Pakistan Linen Pakistan Software Pakistan Handle Pakistan String Pakistan Aluminum Pakistan Wedding Pakistan Boxer Pakistan Kart Pakistan CCTV Pakistan Copper Pakistan Conveyor Pakistan Leather Pouch Pakistan Bulletproof Pakistan Clip Holder Pakistan Shaving Razor Pakistan Sesame Pakistan Romper Pakistan Ladies Underwear Pakistan Water Treatment Pakistan Aluminium Foil Pakistan Bandage Pakistan Cotton Glove Pakistan Scaler Pakistan Dental Crown Pakistan Safety Footwear Pakistan Cow Hide Pakistan Melamine Powder Pakistan Badge Clip Pakistan BBQ Apron Pakistan Conduit Connector Pakistan Conveyor Dryer Pakistan Acrylic Nail Pakistan Flexible Metal Conduit Pakistan Flexible Steel Conduit Pakistan Steel Conduit Pakistan Bed Linen Pakistan Bottle Bag Pakistan First Aid Pakistan Rugby Ball Pakistan Water Purification Pakistan Used Rail Pakistan Alfalfa Pakistan Paddle Pakistan Bleach Pakistan Acrylic Fiber Pakistan Kitchen Oven Pakistan Military Footwear Pakistan Crayon Pakistan PET Bottle Pakistan Beige Travertine Pakistan Cotton Yarn Pakistan Glucose Pakistan Fancy Yarn Pakistan Pressure Cooker Pakistan Polyester Staple Fiber

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------

Pakistan Table Cloth Pakistan Car Security Pakistan Motorcyle Pakistan Ring Pakistan Eyelash Pakistan Door Window Pakistan Light Pakistan Quartz Pakistan Hanger Pakistan Hardware Pakistan LED Pakistan Jar Pakistan Chest Pakistan Cord Pakistan Cassette Pakistan Dish Pakistan Lanyard Pakistan Toilet Pakistan Fire Place Pakistan Sleepwear Pakistan Safe Pakistan Stone Jewelry Pakistan Camping Pakistan Wool Pakistan Nylon Pakistan Swimming Pakistan Chemical Pakistan Cream Pakistan Sunflower Pakistan Gown Pakistan Soda Pakistan Protector Pakistan Horn Pakistan Triple Pakistan Drum Pakistan Tablet Pakistan Seat Pakistan Corn Pakistan CD Pakistan Arrow Pakistan Fiber Pakistan Rib Pakistan Security Alarm System Pakistan Pedestal Pakistan Driver Pakistan Table Lamp Pakistan Tent Pakistan Thread Pakistan Track Suit Pakistan Tracker Pakistan Turbine Pakistan TV Pakistan Twister Pakistan Welder Pakistan Vehicle Pakistan Watch Pakistan Plasma Pakistan Purse Pakistan Razor Blade Pakistan Packing Machine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## RazPaK

Pakistan Sponge Pakistan Diaper Pakistan Curtain Pakistan Container Pakistan CD ROM Pakistan Cape Pakistan Car Mp3 Pakistan Coaster Pakistan Chair Pakistan Metal Badge Pakistan Lighter Pakistan Lycra Pakistan Lamp Pakistan Knitted Garment Pakistan LCD Pakistan Crystal Stone Pakistan Sock Pakistan Window Pakistan Alarm Pakistan Camisole Pakistan Cartridge Pakistan Boy Shirt Pakistan Bath Room Pakistan Barbecue Pakistan Aluminum Door Pakistan Handkerchief Pakistan Orange Pakistan Bra Pakistan Bangle Pakistan MP3 Player Pakistan Children Wear Pakistan Finger Ring Pakistan Car MP3 Player Pakistan PPR Pipe Pakistan DVR Pakistan Vase Pakistan Door Handle Pakistan Alarm System Pakistan Security Alarm Pakistan Blanket Pakistan Chicken Pakistan CCTV Security Pakistan DVR Surveillance Pakistan Backpack Bag Pakistan Ski Pakistan Checkbook Pakistan Book Pakistan Women Wear Pakistan Wall Pakistan Jet Pakistan Fuel Pakistan White Crystal Pakistan CDMA Pakistan White Leather Pakistan Ruby Pakistan ROM Pakistan Shaving Razor Blade Pakistan Rice Packing Machine Pakistan Champagne Pakistan Baby Blanket

http://globalproducts.ecvv.com/Pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

easetecpk body scan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nalandapride

Imran Khan said:


> easetecpk body scan



Ye to hamare yahan supermarkets mein Barcode read karne ke liye istemal karte hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

agriculture tools made by pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## z9-ec

nalandapride said:


> Ye to hamare yahan supermarkets mein Barcode read karne ke liye istemal karte hain.



That is a barcode reader. The picture above it was the other one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

this make me mad last week 







---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

messy fargosan made in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

i think boom boom bat is also made in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

^^ Kashmiri Willow. Best wood for bats.


----------



## Imran Khan

i buy like this one made in pakistan last week cost 20$ lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Imran Khan said:


> i buy like this one made in pakistan last week cost 20$ lolz


Ab COMMODE mat dikha dena yaar aapka....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MM_Haider

IBM - Pakistan


----------



## Imran Khan

KRAIT said:


> Ab COMODE mat dikha dena yaar aapka....



nhi wo made in china hai  main ne sab check ker rakha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Imran Khan said:


> nhi wo made in china hai  main ne sab check ker rakha hai


Of course....


----------



## MM_Haider

Intel Premier Partner Pakistan MangoPC Computers Desktops Laptops PCs Servers

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

Raffles Computer

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

Inbox Business Technologies (Pvt) Limited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

http://images.google.com/imgres?q=c...0&tbnw=198&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0


----------



## Imran Khan

KRAIT said:


> Of course....



per mera ye to pakistani hai na bachy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Adam Revo. Production ended in 2006, but it still is a Pakistani made car!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

first computer virus(brain virus) made in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KRAIT

Imran Khan said:


> per mera ye to pakistani hai na bachy


yaar ek baar main poora bathroom dikha do... har bar post karne ki jarurat nahi padegi... aur har saaman aur shaving kit ko tag kar dena , kya kahan se hai


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

KRAIT said:


> yaar ek baar main poora bathroom dikha do... har bar post karne ki jarurat nahi padegi... aur har saaman aur shaving kit ko tag kar dena , kya kahan se hai



nhi chor gandi baat .ok i buy also today 1 kg pakistani orange and 1kg pakistani mangos . per itni mehngai damn mango 4$kg or orange 1.5$ per kg

or wo damn rice 5kg colonel waly 11$  ghareeboon ka kya bany ga agy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhim

Imran Khan said:


> nhi chor gandi baat .ok i buy also today 1 kg pakistani orange and 1kg pakistani mangos . per itni mehngai damn mango 4$kg or orange 1.5$ per kg
> 
> or wo damn rice 5kg colonel waly 11$  ghareeboon ka kya bany ga agy ?



Imran Bhai sab kuch bahut acha hai, bus kami hai to confidence ki.


----------



## Imran Khan

Bhim said:


> Imran Bhai sab kuch bahut acha hai, bus kami hai to confidence ki.



matlab kesy main samjha nhi yaar?


----------



## Bhim

Imran Khan said:


> matlab kesy main samjha nhi yaar?



Confidence in what is made at home, mehenga beshak ho par hai to apna..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Bhim said:


> Confidence in what is made at home, mehenga beshak ho par hai to apna..



yaar its simple matter i use pakistani products and its from my childhood when we leave pakistan and settle here my family use pakistani products . its now our habit to buy pakistani products . the country we live is major partner of pakistan and there is no super market without pakistani products here . i never face any problem to buy our products here .few pakistani items are expensive but few are also more cheap then others so at the end SAB CHALTA HAI .PHIR BHI DIL HAI PAKISTANI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

This thread is a perfect example how bhartis and false flaggers always spoil a thread by trolling and flaming.

This forum is full of Pakistan's defence development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

BATMAN said:


> This thread is a perfect example how bhartis and false flaggers always spoil a thread by trolling and flaming.
> 
> This forum is full of Pakistan's defence development.



& where are the moderators?


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

Nice thread. Mods should make it sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Imran Khan said:


>



So people don't use those big harvesters in Pakistan...do you guys use Reaper > Thrasher.Can you post a YouTube video how they harvest wheat ? We use these kind of harvester's for wheat and rice called combine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cloud_9 said:


> So people don't use those big harvesters in Pakistan...do you guys use Reaper > Thrasher.Can you post a YouTube video how they harvest wheat ? We use these kind of harvester's for wheat and rice called combine



Yes they are used.. favs are ones frm hollander,CAT etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

cloud_9 said:


> So people don't use those big harvesters in Pakistan...do you guys use Reaper > Thrasher.Can you post a YouTube video how they harvest wheat ? We use these kind of harvester's for wheat and rice called combine


 dear its depend on your farm . in pakistan there are peoples those have farms in KMs and there are farmers have few hundred meeter . so if a small farmer go rent this big machine he may lose alot of money . we have three type of harvest here . first if its very small farm the family members go harvest it in 2-3 days and thats it . if they cant they can call there tribe for help we call it VINGAAR here and if its more then hands job they use these small machine harvesters . and if farm is huge so they must use this big baby . i watch them in pakistan in my early age here is few images from pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid




----------



## soul hacker

PESHAWARI KABAP







PESHAWARI CHAPPAL{KHERI}

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rabia kashmiri

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
LOVE YOU PAKISTAN

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------

IT'S AMAZING


----------



## Al Bhatti

A1Kaid said:


>



The first virus  ?


----------



## SOHEIL

Al Bhatti said:


> The first virus  ?



are you killing me


----------



## Al Bhatti

so}{eil said:


> are you killing me



http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/107464-brain-searching-first-pc-virus-pakistan.html


----------



## longbrained

Hydraulic pumps made in Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shining eyes

Shoes Production is Pakistan - Servis Industries limited

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shining eyes

Fan production:
This is only from the city of Gujrat (Pakistan)




There are so many factories in Gujrat some of which are...
Pak Fan
GFC Fan
Royal Fan
NGS Fan
Amin Fan
Al-Noor Fan
Starco Fan
Khurshid Fan
GM Fan
Shahab Fans
and there are many more...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Big Boss

z9-ec said:


> Tea products:


*
1. Why some pakistani members are posting random pics from internet saying we build furniture or jeans most of the countries build them post original pics of products that truly are made in pakistan.*

2. Tapal Tea is not made in pakistan   

*Its imported from Africa Kenya.*

*TAPAL DANEDAR*

As evident by its name the blend consists of *Kenyan* BP1s (granules).

*Tapal Gulbahar* the *Chinese * Green Tea.

*Tapal Safari* is a tea imported from *Kenya*.

Guys, if you don;t have something genuine to post plz don't spam here and don't confuse visitor of this website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Comcept Pakistan's CNG Dispensers

http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/cng/LDF12N LPG Dispenser 1208.pdf

http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/cng/CD200S CNG Dispenser.pdf

http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/cng/CD200T CNG Dispenser.pdf

http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/cng/CD300N CNG Dispenser.pdf

http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/cng/CD300T CNG Dispenser.pdf

Crystal Ball Dispenser Management System:
http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/cng/Crystal Ball - CNG Dispenser Mgt System.pdf

Hanging Display 1:
http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/cng/HD200L Hanging Display.pdf

Hanging Display 2:
http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/cng/HD200S Hanging Display.pdf

Power Magic - CNG Compressor Motor Drive
http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/cng/PowerMagic - CNG Compressor Motor Drive.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Big Boss said:


> *
> 1. Why some pakistani members are posting random pics from internet saying we build furniture or jeans most of the countries build them post original pics of products that truly are made in pakistan.*
> 
> 2. Tapal Tea is not made in pakistan
> 
> *Its imported from Africa Kenya.*
> 
> *TAPAL DANEDAR*
> 
> As evident by its name the blend consists of *Kenyan* BP1s (granules).
> 
> *Tapal Gulbahar* the *Chinese * Green Tea.
> 
> *Tapal Safari* is a tea imported from *Kenya*.
> 
> Guys, if you don;t have something genuine to post plz don't spam here and don't confuse visitor of this website.



tell me one thing just what you have pain ? in simple words? let us do whatever don't pose yourself as our grandfather .we know what we are doing we don't need your advises keep your rants with you and get lost from thread .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Comcept CMS Call Management Systems:
http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/pns/CMS8 Call Management System.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

Comcept Pakistan Wireline Payphones

PT1100+ Chipcard Payphone
http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/wp/PT1100+ Chipcard Payphone.pdf

PT1400 Desktop Payphone
http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/wp/PT1400 Desktop Payphone.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ababeel

Comcept Pakistan Wireless Desktop Phones:

DTC2000 CDMA Desktop Phone
http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/wdp/DTC2000 CDMA Desktop Phone.pdf

DTG100 GSM Desktop Phone
http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/wdp/DTG100 GSM Desktop Phone.pdf

FWT1000G - GSM Router

http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/wdp/FWT1000G - GSM Router.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ababeel

Comcept Pakistan Power Supplies-

Coloumb 1000 Rectifiers
http://www.com-cept.com/downloads/ps/Coloumb1000 Rectifiers.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Allied Automation Engineers, Pakistan: Pioneer manufacture & exporter of Garment Screen Printing and Garment Finishing equipments in Pakistan


Heat Transfer Machines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Allied Automation Engineers, Pakistan: Pioneer manufacture & exporter of Garment Screen Printing and Garment Finishing equipments in Pakistan

Conveyor Dryers









Electric Dryers





Gas Dryers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

Allied Automation Engineers-

Screen Making Equipments:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Allied Automation Engineers, Pakistan: Pioneer manufacture & exporter of Garment Screen Printing and Garment Finishing equipments in Pakistan

Printing Table





Garment Finishing Machines:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Allied Automation Engineers, Pakistan: Pioneer manufacture & exporter of Garment Screen Printing and Garment Finishing equipments in Pakistan

Other Machines:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

ababeel you are the man please more and more let them come man


----------



## Desert Fox

so}{eil said:


>



This last one doesn't seem to be Pakistani, way beyond the tech.


----------



## Ababeel

Pakistan Machine Tool Factory (Pvt) Ltd-

Various types of CNC Machines:
http://www.pmtfl.com/p-5_files/CNC Leaf late Lathe- 2 LC4.pdf

http://www.pmtfl.com/p-5_files/Desktop CNC Leaf late Milling LN-2 -1.pdf

http://www.pmtfl.com/p-5_files/CNC Leaf late Lathe- C4NSS.pdf

http://www.pmtfl.com/p-5_files/LC3 CNC Leaf late Lathe-2.pdf

http://www.pmtfl.com/p-5_files/LK5-1.pdf

http://www.pmtfl.com/p-5_files/Desktop CNC Leaf late Lathe-1.pdf

http://www.pmtfl.com/p-5_files/LK5-2.pdf

http://www.pmtfl.com/p-5_files/LN7-1.pdf

http://www.pmtfl.com/p-5_files/LN7-2.pdf


----------



## Ababeel

Pakistan Machine Tools Factory (Pvt) Ltd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Pakistan Machine Tool Factory-

General Machines + Die Cast Products:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Pakistan Machine Tool Factory Pvt Ltd-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Pakistan Machine Tool Factory Pvt Ltd-

CNC Machines: Repeat but in Picture format

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Master Office Systems, Pakistan:

Seating-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Master Office Systems, Pakistan:

Seating-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Master Office Systems, Pakistan

Seats and Sofas:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Master Office Systems, Pakistan

Seats & Sofas + Office

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Dadex Eternit Limited, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Thought that was Indian. :o
> 
> Will buy another product now.



loser almost ALLLLLL such products are Pakistani products...you name it ...Shan..national ..Laziza..Shehzaan (you probably don't know about this one)etc ..All your bhartis buy these products here and also sell them on their shops.... 

So better luck finding an alternative to Lazizza kheer and other Pakistani stuff ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpery

helipad's position is not good..caution to turbulance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

cb4 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

islamabad will have the most modern skyline/buildings in the region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Sir LurkaLot said:


> No, Mumbai, Delhi, and cities in Gujarat will....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all the skyscrapers in Mumbai under construction..


i was talking about islamabad/rawalpindi region


----------



## z9-ec

Big Boss said:


> *
> 1. Why some pakistani members are posting random pics from internet saying we build furniture or jeans most of the countries build them post original pics of products that truly are made in pakistan.*
> 
> 2. Tapal Tea is not made in pakistan
> 
> *Its imported from Africa Kenya.*
> 
> *TAPAL DANEDAR*
> 
> As evident by its name the blend consists of *Kenyan* BP1s (granules).
> 
> *Tapal Gulbahar* the *Chinese * Green Tea.
> 
> *Tapal Safari* is a tea imported from *Kenya*.
> 
> Guys, if you don;t have something genuine to post plz don't spam here and don't confuse visitor of this website.



FFS, it's a PAKISTANI brand. Packaged, consumed in Pakistan and exported. Exported to several countries in ME and Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Does GoP have any plans to open R&D facilities in Pakistan for Radar and Electro optical research? They should look seriously in this matter and open these centres ASAP in all the provinces. As Radar R&D facilities will ensure that we will becoming the ones that would be able to produce and develop our own radars like weather, Navigation/SAR and even military ones at home. And electro optics means a bigger deal for weapons and sensors for military and camera and other imagery devices for commercial use.


----------



## z9-ec

Millat tractor and industries:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec

Frozen Halal food: (HUGE POTENTIAL multi billion dollar industry)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec

more products:
http://www.monsalwa.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec

Factory:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## z9-ec

Another company:





















K&N's - Safe and healthy chicken

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

Does GoP have any plans to open R&D facilities in Pakistan for Radar and Electro optical research? They should look seriously in this matter and open these centres ASAP in all the provinces. As Radar R&D facilities will ensure that we will becoming the ones that would be able to produce and develop our own radars like weather, Navigation/SAR and even military ones at home. And electro optics means a bigger deal for weapons and sensors for military and camera and other imagery devices for commercial use.


----------



## z9-ec

http://www.waves.net.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

waves is my favorite brand ever i go to buy in pakistan i will sure buy PEL OR WAVES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Imran Khan said:


> waves is my favorite brand ever i go to buy in pakistan i will sure buy PEL OR WAVES



Waves.. naam hi kaafi hai 

Yup, it's very nice and reliable. Infact, most Pakistani brands are reliable. Be it Dawlance, PEL or Waves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Very good work

keep it up(the good work only)

make sure nothing is left

than i am thinking of emailing this to ignorant nana patekar who said Pakisan Saala aik Sui(needle) tak ni bana sakta khud ki

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




Nishan_101 said:


> Does GoP have any plans to open R&D facilities in Pakistan for Radar and Electro optical research? They should look seriously in this matter and open these centres ASAP in all the provinces. As Radar R&D facilities will ensure that we will becoming the ones that would be able to produce and develop our own radars like weather, Navigation/SAR and even military ones at home. And electro optics means a bigger deal for weapons and sensors for military and camera and other imagery devices for commercial use.



Karf is developing indegenous avionics components for JFT and has already developed for the other fighter

though KARF should do some R&D to develop a long range radar system like greeenpine


----------



## RazPaK

> than i am thinking of emailing this to ignorant nana patekar who said Pakisan Saala aik Sui(needle) tak ni bana sakta khud ki



When this b@stard said this?


----------



## z9-ec

Factory:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

BTW, they seek international partners so if you're interested:
:: Welcome To Young's Food::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Ababeel said:


> Pakistan Machine Tool Factory Pvt Ltd-
> 
> CNC Machines: Repeat but in Picture format


These CNC controllers are probably not made in Pakistan....


----------



## Imran Khan

cloud_9 said:


> These CNC controllers are probably not made in Pakistan....



since thread start you guys bashing same again and again . tum logoon ko takleef kya hai ? a country can make nuclear bomb cruse missiles but cant make this POS?

i personally think bollywood and indian media feed you guys so much sh1t in your brains . in real world pakistan is not some thing from stone age its country of 180mn brains and it has good and bad as india USA or china .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

PK 08 gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

solar panels from iqbal engineering company

http://www.alibaba.com/member/iqbalengineering.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hu Jintao

self deleted


----------



## Imran Khan

a baby making carpet in home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

self delete.................


----------



## Hu Jintao

not to hurt others Self deleted


----------



## Imran Khan

both last posts reported as trolls


----------



## GURU DUTT

self delete................


----------



## longbrained

cloud_9 said:


> These CNC controllers are probably not made in Pakistan....



They were built by Pakistan Machine tool factory: Welcome to Pakistan Machine Tool Factory (Pvt) Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Imran Khan said:


> a baby making carpet in home



its not a baby yaar a boy


----------



## cloud_9

Imran Khan said:


> since thread start you guys bashing same again and again . tum logoon ko takleef kya hai ? a country can make nuclear bomb cruse missiles but cant make this POS?
> 
> i personally think bollywood and indian media feed you guys so much sh1t in your brains . in real world pakistan is not some thing from stone age its country of 180mn brains and it has good and bad as india USA or china .


Haha sorry to get you so worked up  I did use the world *probably* because I have seen few CNC machines with the PA Controllers which made me think it as a global brand...
GSK is a Chinese company HERE
PA 8000 is Power Automation CNC Controller HERE
Not sure about the other one....the bigger player in Automation are US,Germany,Japan and recently China.
Relating atomic bomb to all this is kind of funny......because even your neighbour to the east got a Atomic bomb and a space program even then they can't make their own automation system's and the technology behind it. These things need a huge manufacturing base so that local companies who want to invest in these system's know they can make some money e.g is China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Briter Bicycles, Pakistan: A few models only-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Syed Bhais, Pakistan:

Electronic Energy Meters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

darkinsky said:


> its not a baby yaar a boy


 
for me he is baby yaar whats his age 6-7 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Auto Parts Products from Multiple Pakistani Companies:

Universal Spare Parts Pvt Ltd





A & Z Autos











Blister Packing Machinery Change Parts:
Tahir Engg Industries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

PEL Power Division Products:
http://www.pel.com.pk/pdfs/pd-brochure.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Qaim Original Filters, Pakistan
Air / Lube Oil / Hydraulic / Water Filters:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Thal Engineering, Pakistan-
Cooling Solutions:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Transmission Engineering Industries Ltd Pakistan - 















A N Engg Industries, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhim

Hmmm so Pakistan is mainly in heavy engineering..??


----------



## darkinsky

Bhim said:


> Hmmm so Pakistan is mainly in heavy engineering..??



exactly.......


----------



## Ababeel

Agritec Industries Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

Packaging machinery and equipment:


























packaging:









Tahir Engineering Industries - Cartoners | Blister machines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aakash_2410

darkinsky said:


> its not a baby yaar a boy



hahahaha 

Aur Imran bhai aise photos mat upload karo, child labour ko badhava dene ki liye jail bhi ja sakte ho.


----------



## Ababeel

Fusions Group Pakistan

Solar PoweredTube Well:





LASER Listening System (FGLD 786):





Solar Street Lighting Controls:





ltrasonic Rangers & Proximity Sensors:





UAV Systems & Military Robots:





RF Trasmitters:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Fusions Group

UAV For Broadcasting Use:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## z9-ec

ABN Packaging International | Packaging Products | Hologram Stickers Products
Exports to UAE and other arab countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Fusions Group

Robotic Arm for hazards Use:





Vehicle Inspection System:





Knitting Machine:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec

Alistair Burt was given a tour round the GlaxoSmithKline Factory, Pakistan. GSK is an example of the depth of the UK&#8217;s trade relationship with Pakistan and is Pakistan&#8217;s biggest Pharmaceutical company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Solar Tube Well by Fusions Group:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

Forhan&#8217;s (Pvt.) Limited is the consumer product manufacturing and marketing division of the group and is a acknowledged leader in the personal care products sector with a country wide distribution network and warehouses at key locations in Pakistan.











RANGOONWALA GROUP PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Laser Listening Device by Fusions Group:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Fusions Group, Pakistan
Minder Series Military Robots:

http://www.fusionsgroup.com/images/pdfs/674482.pdf

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Fusions Group, Pakistan

Long Endurance Fixed Wing Minder III UAV:

http://www.fusionsgroup.com/images/pdfs/347231.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

HM-TR Data Radios By Fusions Group






Gas Leak Detector FG 426:





Electronic Plasma Speaker System:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Portable Solar Water Filter System by Fusions Group:






50W - 5kW Thermo Electric Generators by Fusions Group:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

PAC Notebook





PAC Tablet





PAC ebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Fusions Group

Down to Earth Detection Ssytem:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ababeel

GSM Cell Phone Interceptor FGXSM by Fusions:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Apps for Cell phones

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

Sazgar Engineering, Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Said Asghar engineering Company, Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## r4rehan

i think we cant count everything which makes in our country ALHAMDULILLAH


----------



## z9-ec

DG Khan Cement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Said Asghar Engineering Company Products:

[video]http://www.saidasghar.com/images/22.JPG[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

Factory:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

::: Hilal Confectionery (Pvt) Limited :::

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

AgriPak International, Pakistan's Products:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lynx

z9-ec said:


>



I saw this in India.


----------



## Indus Falcon

lynx said:


> I saw this in India.



Pakistan does export cement to India


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Nasar said:


> Pakistan does export cement to India




yes dear 


india, Pakistan 'cement' ties
TNN Jul 26, 2010, 03.25am IST
Tags:

Pakistan|
India

JALANDHAR: Relations between India and Pakistan are slowly getting cemented, literally. Cement import from Pakistan, which began three years ago mostly through the train route through the Attari border, has grown exponentially and boosted infrastructure from real estate to highways.

According to All-Pakistan Cement Manufacturers Association figures, while cement import stood at 11,316 MT in September 2007, when it first began, it shot up to 89,432 MT in May 2010. From July 2008 to June 2009, cement export to India was 6,34,456 MT while in the corresponding period in 2009-10 it rose to 7,22,967 MT.

India, Pakistan 'cement' ties - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

our embroidery works r very very famous and according to pfdc, This is significant as 90 % of the embroideries of the subcontinent have their origins in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Worlds first water driven car like Limousine First time invented in Pakistan.mp4 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BATMAN

Allah work in mysterious ways.

US sanctions gave boost to Pakistan defence industry.

Wait and see, what pleasant surprise load shedding will bring us.

Please, listen above interview fully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoB's

What is the most active industry in Pakistan other than cement and agriculture?
How many billion dollar companies are there?


----------



## SHAMK9

BoB's said:


> What is the most active industry in Pakistan other than cement and agriculture?
> How many billion dollar companies are there?


textile/fashion industry is huge huge huge!!! i dunno hw much its worth bt they r everyhere around the globe and IT might be a billion dollar industry, not sure though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

BoB's said:


> What is the most active industry in Pakistan other than cement and agriculture?
> How many billion dollar companies are there?



Before 9-11 what industry bharits had?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

BATMAN said:


> Before 9-11 what industry bharits had?



good question


----------



## American Pakistani

BoB's said:


> What is the most active industry in Pakistan other than cement and agriculture?
> How many billion dollar companies are there?



I think textile industry, leather industry, sports goods, surgical instruments, electronic etc.

Also Software industry is billion $ & is growing rapidly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

American Pakistani said:


> I think textile industry, leather industry, sports goods, surgical instruments, electronic etc.
> 
> Also Software industry is billion $ & is growing rapidly.


wt about music industry?


----------



## American Pakistani

SHAMK9 said:


> wt about music industry?



Yea Music industry is an active industry too producing best South Asian Music.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

American Pakistani said:


> Yea Music industry is an active industry too producing best South Asian Music.


Coke Studio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

SHAMK9 said:


> textile/fashion industry is huge huge huge!!! i dunno hw much its worth bt they r everyhere around the globe and IT might be a billion dollar industry, not sure though



ya u r right textile industry, Thank u for the info. How many billion dollar companies are there(not industry man company).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoB's

BATMAN said:


> Before 9-11 what industry bharits had?


It was bharathi not bharits and our main industry before and after 9/11 is Agriculture.


----------



## American Pakistani

Yasoob.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

I am 100% sure that these kind of vehicles are needed in our mega industries as we in our universities too for travelling because of the fact that we have huge distances within them. So making such with solar powered is really needed, hopefully some business men are listening carefully:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

BoB's said:


> What is the most active industry in Pakistan other than cement and agriculture?
> How many billion dollar companies are there?



Lakson group, Hashoo group, PIA (annual revenue in excess of 1.5 bil), Arif Habib, AKD, Bahria group (real estate mogul in Pakistan) and Mansha group to name a few. There are many out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Metrogroup


----------



## z9-ec

Factory:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

One of the largest export houses of Pakistan, Lucky Cement Limited currently has the capacity of producing 25,000 tons per day of dry process Cement.

http://www.lucky-cement.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Assembly:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## z9-ec

Memon Motor (Pvt) Ltd ----- Super Star Motorcycle & Rikshow Manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

Exports to several countries. Used by many major brands.

http://www.pakistancables.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

Famous Pakistani brands:






























all kinds of shoes for women and children as well. They have recently launched online shop.

English Boot House :: Pakistan Largest Online shop for Men shoes, Women sandals, Kids shoes, Bridal Sandals, Urban Sole, Leather Goods, Men's Shirt & Trousers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Servis.com - Home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hu Jintao

looks cool

First one (bike+auto) is it modified Or company model


----------



## z9-ec

Hu Jintao said:


> look cool
> 
> First one (bike+auto) is it modified Or company model



Company model I believe.


----------



## Hu Jintao

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lynx

BATMAN said:


> Before 9-11 what industry bharits had?



Almost everything that we currently have but on a smaller scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

Its good to see a lot of industrial output by the Pakistani brothers. I wish that the future be prosperous for both INDIA and PAKISTAN in all fieilds and God Speed to the Worlds path to peace and prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lynx

Abu Nasar said:


> Pakistan does export cement to India



We have a huge demand for cement due to the large scale construction going on and Pakistani cement is said to be cheaper than the Indian one.


----------



## Trisonics

BATMAN said:


> Before 9-11 what industry bharits had?



Everything that we have now starting from the Mahindras, TATAs, Reliance, Infoysys, Wipro, Bajaj and everything else. We started building/manufacturing Automobiles, Planes, Software, steel, telecommunications, etc etc much before any other country in S. Asia. When it comes to Engineering goods, we were the leaders then and still are but with a super huge margin. Please do your home work before speaking trash.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zootinali

BATMAN said:


> Before 9-11 what industry bharits had?



Why 9-11 ?? Instead of 9-11 ,more appropriate time should be 1991 IMHO.It was an ambition of our first PM to make India a self reliant nation in each and every field and so they planned and invested in everything that was needed for the country like heavy industries (BHEL ,SAIL,ONGCand the likes),education (IITs and the likes),Agriculture (Green revolution etc).We always had all the industries to produce all we needed but in comparison to western nations we were still backward (and still backward/dependent in some fields) .

The real opportunity came in 1991 when our markets opened for the world.Our dormant industries took the opportunity and flourished and hence today we have successful groups like TATAs , Mahindra ,ONGC(videsh),L&T and countless others which produce almost everything that our country need, though I must add that we still have a long distance to go before becoming a fully industrialized nation..This link might give some idea of our industries and our productsList of companies of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

sorry for this long answer please carry on with the thread discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Advance Electronics International, Pakistan:

CNG Dispensers:





Diesel & Gas generators:










Isolated Power Panels:





Isolated Power Systems:





Isolation & Control Transformers (Harmonic Filters):










DC Backup Systems (Industrial Battery Chargers & Rectifiers):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Advance Electronics International Pakistan:
More Products:

Laboratory / University Training Systems:





Current Injections Sets (For Testing):





Cathodic Protection Systems:





Textile Machinery:





Load Bank Testers:





ICs Programmers:





Neutral Grounding Transformers & Resistors:





Switch Mode Power Supplies for Telecom Rectifiers:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

ELECTRECH PVT LTD Pakistan:

Substations: 15 MVA





Medium Voltage Switchgears:





Low Voltage Switchgears:





Transformers:





Dsitribution Panels:





Synchronizing Panels:





AMF / ATS Panels:





Central Control Stations:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

More Products from ELECTRECH PVT LTD Pakistan:

HVAC Control Panels:





Motor Control Centres:





Motor Control Units:





Distribution Boards:





Bus Tie Ducts:





Feeder Pillars:





Electric Meter Boxes:





LT Service Boxes:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Crescent Cables Pakistan:

PVC INSULATED/PVC SHEATHED CABLES





PVC SHEATED FLEXIBLE CORD (CIRCULER) 1-CORE CABLES





PVC SHEATED FLEXIBLE CABLE (CIRCULER) 2, 3, 4 CORE CABLES





PVC SHEATED SCREENED FLEXIBLE CABLE (CIRCULER) 2, 3, 4 CORE CABLES





PVC TELEPHONE CABLE (IN DOOR)





COAXIAL CABLES CATV - MATV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

GFC Fans, Pakistan: A few Product glimpses - 

Mist Fans:





Exhaust Fans (Metal Body):





Exhaust Fan (Plastic Body):





Window Exhaust Fan





Louvre Fans:





Louvre TCP Fan:





Table HB Base Fans:





Wall Bracket Fans:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

More Products from GFC Fans:

Washing Machines:






Room Air Coolers:










Gas Water Heaters:





Cooler Water Pump:





Skimming Machine:






Enameled Copper Wires:





Cooler Fans:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Solar & Bio Gas Products from PCRET (Pakistan Council of Renewable Energy Technology):

National Institute of Silicon Technology, now Pakistan Council of Renewable Energy Technologies (PCRET) was established in 1981 to do research, development and promotion of photovoltaic technologies. Since then the infrastructure and know how have been developed in the field of photovoltaic and solar thermal technologies. The laboratories are equipped to produce silicon wafers, solar cells, and modules. A number of PV appliances such as solar lantern, solar home light system, street and garden lights are developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

Lahore Technology Park:
PITB is about to finish the construction of Lahore Technology Park which is pitched as premier IT location and hub for Software development and technology space of Punjab. The project has been delayed quite much but now it is nearing completion and holds lot of potential for Technology companies. Since Lahore is hub of technology in Punjab and there are many software and telecom technology companies operating here, a centralized location for these companies was ever needed after space in Software technology Park ( Kahayaban-e-Iqbal ) ran out few years ago. This led to planning and construction of new facility i.e. Lahore Technology park which stands high ( 2nd highest building in Pakistan measuring 106 meters and comprising of 17 stories) in Lahore on ferozepur road near Model Town Lahore. This is a state of the art and purpose build building for pure IT technology companies which bring in huge volume of foreign currency reserves and investments from international and global IT players.

The IT industry in Pakistan is vital and is now playing a key role in providing high pay jobs and also exposing Pakistan as one of a good provider of high tech resources. Lot of global IT companies are preferring Pakistan for their IT outsourcing due to lower costs and high quality.
Lahore Technology Park is ideal and will have all essential infrastructure for outsourcing businesses like :

Call Centers
Off Shore Software Development houses ( Enterprise Application, SAS development, Software Configuration and Management, Mobile Applications and Games etc )
Business Process Outsourcing (BPO)
IT Outsourcing (ITO)
Application Maintenance Outsourcing (AMO)
Tele Medicine
Telecom Setups

Important IT related features

High speed Internet Bandwidth hub availability
Connectivity via LAN / WAN / Wimax & VSAT
Possibility of creating global data centers
Power backups ( triple source power system )
Mobile Phone Lab for testing of mobile apps on all sort of mobile phones.

General Features

Ideal location
17-Storeys with 475,000 Sq. ft. covered area
24 hours Central cooling and heating services
24-Hour Security Surveillance and protection
Software Development Related Services
Vast and spacious parking space
Internal Restaurant and Cafes
Auditorium
Gymnasium
Medical Center
Prayer Halls
Indoor Parking Area for Cars & Motorcycles
Banking and ATM Services

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

SmartXS by Solotech Corp, Pakistan:
SmartXS Retina + Face Recognition Device can control any type of electric gates with built-in relay output !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ababeel



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## z9-ec

The PEC is a reliable supplier to Boeing Commercial Airplane Group of USA, SNECMA of France, General Electric Aircraft Engine of USA, Daimler-Benz Aerospace Airbus (formerly Deutsch Aerospace) of Hamburg, and Fisher Advanced Composite Components (FACC) of Reid, Austria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

http://www.precisionengg.com.pk/Index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

Tesla Technologies, Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ababeel

Products from GENESIS SOLUTIONS a Pakistan based IT Company:

Information Kiosk:





Internet Kiosk









Advertisement Kiosk:





Card Vending Machines:









Bill Payment Machines:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

More Products from GENESIS SOLUTIONS, Pakistan:

ATM:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

PCB Design & Manufacturing from PalmChip, Pakistan:

VoIP and MULTIMEDIA NETWORKING
Telephony Device

Palmchip offers a set of boards for the analog and digital telephony market. These boards in combination with the Asterisk open source software allows the customer to build high end PBX/IP-PBX systems.

Palmchip TDM Card






The TDM card is a PCI compliant card that in combination with the FXS and FXO daughter cards allows the connection of regular telephone lines through a PC. Any combination of FXS/FXO, up to a maximum of 4 daughter cards, can be inserted into the TDM card to come up with a line-in, line-out combination that is suitable for a customer.


Palmchip FXS Card





The FXS daughter card from Palmchip allows the TDM card to terminate the analog telephones. The FXS card supports all the call features of a standard analog telephone.


Palmchip FXO Card





The FXO daughter card from Palmchip allows the TDM card to terminate the analog telephone lines. The FXO card supports all the call features of a standard analog telephone line.


Palmchip E1 Card




The E1/T1 card from Palmchip is a PCI compliant card that can be used for digital telephony applications. The card can support both voice and data. The Asterisk open source PBX software manages the channel allocation and routing information.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## z9-ec

Getz Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

http://www.getzpharma.com/aboutus/default.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hu Jintao



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Amber Capacitors Ltd., Pakistan







Motor-Run Capacitors:




















Florescent Capacitors:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Amber Capacitors Ltd., Pakistan

Industrial Capacitors:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Pioneer Cables Ltd., Pakistan
The first Company in Pakistan to manufacture HT Cables upto 15KV. Pioneer Cables manufacture Wires, Cables, Conductors on a most modern Plant

Range of Products:

Overhead Conductors AAC & ACSR
Bare Copper Conductors
General Wiring PVC Insulated
Automobile Cables
Control Cables
Flexible Cables
Low Tension Power Cables
Low Tension XLPE Insulated Power Cables
Quadruplex Cables
High Tension XLPE Power Cables
Polythylene Insulated Cables
Air Field Ligthing Cables
Specialized Cables All Types
Introducing Tripple Extrusion XLPE Power Cables

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Bismillah Electronics Pakistan:
About Us

Bismillah Electronics was founded in 1990 by Dr. Inam Elahi Rana (present CEO). The company is smaller in size but has strong R&D group. The requirement of the customers is analyzed by our R & D group and a solution is proposed to the customer.The solution is implemented by our R & D department in the form of a product/sub-system/system. The product is then manufactured by our inhouse production facility. So far we have developed products like Front end of J band Radar, Telemetry tracking station, FM broadcast equipment, Satellite S band transmitters/receivers and educational training equipment. Our customer are mostly government departments, like NDC, Suparco and Air Weapon Complex. We also offer consultant services to the customer on their request.

Antenna Trainer AT-5000:
Antenna Trainer AT-5000 is a low cost high performance antenna training system.It is designed to be used in two distinct ways; for teaching and demonstrating common antenna configurations at all levels of study,and as a design tool by those engaged in research and development of projects in communication






Microstrip Trainer MS-3000:
The increasing use of microwaves,in application ranging from satellite and terres trial communications to high-speed computing and data transmission,has resulted in a short-fall of appropr iately trained engineers and technicians. Over three quarters of all microwave circuits are now non-waveguide.The swing towards microstrip technology must be reflected in the courses offered at engineering education institutes. recognising the urgent need for suitable training equipment,have developed a microstrip trainer which will provide the means to investigate the technology and techniques used in this important subject area.






Communication Trainer AM-3000:
Communication Trainer AM-3000 is a low cost high performance communication teaching system. Communication Trainer AM-3000 has been designed to act as basic tool for carrying out experiments in the field of communication for Technical Colleges & Engineering Universities undergraduate and graduate courses. AM-3000 has built in RF crystal oscillator, AF oscillator and regulated 12 volts and +5 volts power supplies. In addition there is a wide variety of plug in modules available for different types of experiments to be performed. This trainer is intended as a supplement to the textbook for communication course at junior, senior and graduate level students of electrical and electronics engineering, computer engineering and computer science. In addition, it can also be very useful for engineers from the industry who design and apply communication system in their products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Bismillah Electronics Pakistan:

Mono Pulse Tracking Station:
General Specification
1.8 Meter Parabolic Reflector Type Antenna
Reception Bandwidth 2200-2300 MHz
Polarization: RHCP
Positioner Type: Elevation on Azimuth
Excursion in Elevation : 0-90 degree
Excursion in Azimuth : 0-340 degree





General Specification
Antenna Type : Cross Dipole
Polarization Type : RHCP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Bismillah Electronics Pakistan:

Front End of J-band surveillance RADAR 
Design Philosophy

To develop a low cost man pack surveillance radar using off the shelf available components.
The design should be such that production of the radar can be started right away.

Specification of Radar RF End
Peak power: 1watt Noise figure: 3dB.
Pulse width:1 microsecond.
Type: Coherent.
Frequency range: 16.0-16.5 GHz.
Pulse to pulse frequency hopping (can be incorporated).


----------



## Ababeel

Bismillah Electronics Pakistan:

*Satellite Trainer ST-2400*

Satellite Communication Trainer ST-2400 provides an in-depth study of basic Satellite Communication system. It consists of an Uplink Transmitter, a Satellite Link and a Downlink Receiver. The entire equipment can be conveniently placed in the laboratory. The Satellite Transponder receives signal (of selectable frequencies and three signals i.e. Audio, Video and Data simultaneously) from Uplink Transmitter and retransmits at different frequencies to a Downlink Receiver. The students can conduct large number of experiments by this trainer. This manual provides the basic theory, working and understanding of basic terms used in Satellite Communication along with experiments.

*RF Synthesized Signal Generator SG-1000*

Built-in-High performance processorand Direct Digital Synthesizer
Digital display and control pannel
1ppm High stabilty TCXO and internal moulation signal
Wide Frequency Range: 100KHz ~ 200MHz extend to 1000MHz
Frequency Resoliution: 1KHz
Level Flatness: 1dB
High Output Power: +13dBm
caliberated output upto -100dBM
Low phase noise -110dBc @ 10KHz offset
Modulation: FM/AM/FSK/PSK/ASK

*RF Power Meter PM-6000*

Wide bandwidth, 1 to 6000 MHz.
40 dB Dynamic Range, -20 to +20 dBm.
Good VSWR, 1.2:1 typ.
Automatic frequency calibration & temperature compensation.
Built in Application Measurement Software.
Effective, easy-to-use Windows® GUI.
SMA or N Type connector.
Pluge and play USB based.

*Synthesized Digital Microwave Radio Link*

Frequency 1.9 - 2.1 GHz
Transmitter Output Power 1 Watt with ALC
Receiver Dual conversion type
MDS -110dBm with AGC
Data rate 2Mbps

*Block Diagram*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Bismillah Electronics Pakistan:

Telemetry Transmission & Reception Systems:

BTR-2250M Synthesized FM Telemetry Receiver 
Frequency: 2200 &#8211; 2300 MHz Demodulation : FM/PCM
Max. input Power: -20dBm
Dynamic Range: 60dB
Noise Figure: +12dB
LO Stability: ±3ppm
Video Bandwidth: DC -1MHz
IF Bandwidth: 3.5MHz & 5MHz
AGC Mode: Manual or Automatic
RF Input Connector: N-Type (F)
Programmable Receiver Frequency
Modular Construction
Dual Bandwidth 3MHz or 5MHz selectable
Future Extension to Higher Frequency Band
Minimum Power Consumption .





*BTR-2250M Software Define Synthesized FM Telemetry Receiver*
Frequency : 2200 &#8211; 2300 MHz
Demodulation : FM/PCM
Max. input Power: -20dBm
Dynamic Range: 60dB
Noise Figure: +12dB
LO Stability: ±1ppm
Video Bandwidth: DC -1MHz
IF Bandwidth: 3.5MHz & 5MHz
AGC Mode: Manual or Automatic
RF Input Connector: N-Type (F)
Programmable Receiver Frequency
Modular Construction
Dual Bandwidth 3MHz or 5MHz selectable
Future Extension to Higher Frequency Band
Minimum Power Consumption .





*BTT-2250M Synthesized FM Telemetry Transmitter* 
Frequency:2200&#8211;2300 MHz
Modulation:FM/PCM
Data Rate:1Mbps
Output Power:5 Watt
Input Supply:+28V DC
Operating Temperature:-10 to +70°C
Out of Band Rejection:-50dBc
Vibration: 20Hz to 2KHz
TNC Connector for RF O/P
High Density D-Type Connectors for Power and Signal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Bismillah Electronics Pakistan:

Satellite Transmission & Reception Systems:

*Satellite Transmitter*
Frequency:2200 &#8211; 2300 MHz
Modulation - PM / QPSK
Data Rate:9.6 Kbps
Output Power:5Watt
S.T. Stability:±20 ppm
L. T. Stability:±7ppm
SMA Connector for RF O/P
High Density D-Type Connectors for Power and Signal .





*Satellite Receiver*
Frequency: 2025 &#8211; 2120 MHz
Modulation - PM / QPSK
Data Rate:9.6 Kbps
RF I/P Signal Level:-20dBm to -100dBm
S.T. Stability: ±20 ppm
L. T. Stability: ±7ppm
Current Consumption:160mA
Plug in type modular
High Density D-Type Connectors for Power and Signal .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Bismillah Electronics Pakistan:

*1W Radio Transceiver*
General Specification
RF:20-520 MHz
IF:70MHz with AGC
Input Level: -10dBm to -100dBm
Noise Figure:3dB .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Bismillah Electronics Pakistan:

Passive Components:

*Power Dividers*
Insertion Loss: 0.3dB
VSWR: 1.1 : 1
Phase Imbalance: 4°
Amplitude Imbalance: 0.3dB
Bandwidth: 10MHz
RF Connector: TNC(F)
Vibration: 20Hz tp 2KHz at 0.04G .





*P BAND BLADE ANTENNA*
Frequency Range: 200-300MHz
Power Handling: 10 Watt
Polarization: Linear
VSWR: 1.5:1
Impedance: 50
Radiation Pattern: Hemisphere
Environ Temperature: 100-200°C .





*Inter Digital & Comb Line Round Rod Band Pass Filter*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Bismillah Electronics Pakistan:

Integrated Modules:
*AFE-70MHz *
AGC Block with IF Filter Bank with 5 different Bandwidth
65 dB dynamic range
Modular plug in type construction
Input level +10dBm to -70dBm
Output level 2V pk to pk
Digital bandwidth selection





*Low Noise Amplifier*
Low Noise Amplifier(2200MHz)
Bandwidth: 800MHz
Gain: >35dB typical at 25ºC
Impedance: 50O
Connector: SMA
NF 1.5dB at 25ºC
12/15 VDC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Crown Polymers, Pakistan:

Alva Brand Switch / Sockets / Dimmers:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Diamond Electrical Company, Pakistan

3 Phase Motors:













Single Phase Motors:









Grinders & Buffs:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Diamond Electrical Company, Pakistan

Deep Well Pumps:

















Multi Stage Pumps:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Diamond Electrical Company, Pakistan

Mono Block Pumps:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Diamond Electrical Company, Pakistan

Agricultural Mono Block Pumps:





Jet Pumps:









Pressure Switches:





Donkey Water Supply Pumps (For Multi Stories Buildings):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

East West Infiniti, Pakistan

RADIO SYSTEMS:





BROADCASTING SYSTEMS:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

EAST WEST INFINITI, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Electro Heat, Pakistan



*

Air / Water cooled Capacitors and Capacitor Banks*
ElectroHeat (Pvt) Ltd. is a global supplier of air and water cooled Capacitors to the Induction Melting and Hardening Industry with an extensive range of Capacitor ratings up to 3000V with frequency specification from DC to 3000Hz. With in house design and manufacturing capability, ElectroHeat (Pvt) Ltd. is also a leading supplier of customized Capacitor Banks manufactured according to customer specifications.

CAPACITORS 
Voltage Range: Up to 3000V
Frequency Range: DC-3000Hz
Low loss dielectric
Air Cooled / Water Cooled option
High Quality and Reliability
CAPACITOR BANKS
Customized Rack and Bus-Bar Design
Air / Water Cooled option
High Quality - pressure tested Carbon Free hoses (for water cooled option)
Ease of maintenance
APPLICATIONS
Induction Melting / Hardening Furnaces
DC Capacitors for DC Filters
MF Capacitors for Tank Circuit and Earth Leakage










*Medium Frequency Solid State Generator 1500KW into 4000KW*
PARALLEL INVERTER
CONTROL PANEL
Power Range: 500 kw to 12000 kw
Double converter 12 pulse Rectifier for 1500 kw onward power consumption.
Eexcellent layout for ease of maintenance.
Low harmonic distortion
State of art safety features. High MF voltage design upto 4000 Vs.
User friendly controls.
Excellent Power Factor > 0.95




*
Software Controlled Single Card Power Supply Unit*
Medium Frequency Solid State Generator
Series Type Inventer
30KW UPTO 450KW
This system is indigenously produced for series inverter of medium frequency for induction Melting furnace with a state of the art control system. System is software controlled which ensure trouble free electronic circuit for a long time in the harsh foundry environment.
This system is suitable for melting steel and non-ferrous materials from 30KW upto 450KW.
With the melting capacity from 30KG upto 1000KG. Salient Features of this series inventer.
Single Maintenance Free Module containing the total control system.
Very few wires within the panel, making the system very simple.
Easy to troubleshoot
Compact panel to fit in at small places.
Auto power tracking system according to load.




*
Medium Frequency Solid State Generator 30KWUpTo 1SOOKW*

Super Melt has been proven system from very very long time. The system is very very efficient for melting and heating metals both in atmosphere and under vacuum conditions. The system is very reliable and operate under variable load conditions at a frequency. The system can be produced for individual customer to suit the melting requirements of the customers. Tthis system the power is consumed only when the load available for melting and heating.
The frequency range that can be produced on the system can vary from 150 cycles upto 1000 cycles depending on the homogeneity and stirring action required for the end product.
Super Melt is very suitable for melting from 500KW upto 1500KW. Producing immaculate results in terms of unit consumption per ton. The latest BOD protection system for SCR&#8217;s is installed in all panels, which ensure protection from high voltage surges.





*Duraline Yokeless Crucibles*





*Steel Frame Crucibles*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Electrical Equipment Manufacturing Co. Ltd. (EMCO), Pakistan

*Suspension Insulators:*
















*Pin Type Insulators*






*Transformer Bushings*






*Surge Arresters - 11 & 132 kV*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Hybrid Technics, Pakistan
*
Industrial Automation:*
Industry in Pakistan is facing shortage of quality skilled manpower, thus a semi and full Automation are the most probable solutions to these issues. Hybrid has been designing programmable automation systems in paper, leather & textile sector , resulting in improved quality, increase production and decreased production cost . These solutions would be the way forward for the industry of Pakistan to go from Semi-automation to full automation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

In 2006, NOBEL entered into a strategic partnership with TCL China, one of the world&#8217;s largest television manufacturers, with revenues in excess of US$6 Billion, to manufacture and market televisions in Pakistan. Through this partnership, NOBEL has access to TCL&#8217;s highly cost effective current generation products as well as benefitting from technology transfers. For customer credibility, especially in the flat panel TVs i.e. LCD/LED, dual branding under TCL NOBEL has been successfully initiated.

About Us

I confess. I had no knowledge until today that we manufacture LED, LCD TVs jointly with Chinese help. Wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Hybrid Technics, Pakistan

*Automobile Electrical & Electronics Accessories*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

TCL Nobel, Pakistan:

So it's the Pakistani company earlier known as Dynasel. Thanks Z9-ec. But more attractive pictures from me.
*
LED TVs:*










*3D LED TVs*






*LCD TVs*






*CRT TVs*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Perfect EleKtro Mek, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Saltec PowerLink, Pakistan

A Power Management Solution Provider-

Products:

*LINE INTERACTIVE UPS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Saltec PowerLink, Pakistan

A Power Management Solution Provider-

Products:

*ONLINE UPS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

Saltec PowerLink, Pakistan

A Power Management Solution Provider-

Products:

*GEM3 Multifunction Generator Manager*






*AMF-Auto Mains Failure Control For Generators*





*PMM-Power Measurement Module For AC Power Metering *





*APS-Auto Phase Switcher for Phase Sequence Correction & Load Balancing on phase failure *





*SmartMon.Net - a smart remote monitoring system for reporting & monitoring of equipment over the internet via GPRS Gateway Terminal*





*INTEGRATED POWER SYSTEMS*





*SMART 3PH LINE CONDITIONERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

*SINGLE PHASE LINE CONDITIONERS*
(With Isolation Transformers)





*TPS 48V TELECOM RECTIFIERS*
TPS 1000 Series ::
Ideal Power Protection for DSL Broadband Internet, PTCL-Cellular Link and 48VDC Based Advance Networks...

Features:
Complete 48VDC telecom power system
Microprocessor based control and supervisory of the system
Can operate down to 140VAC input once switched ON
Parallel redundant rectifiers with efficient thermal management
LCD metering of critical parameters and LED status indicator
DB9 socket for alarm signal contact closure or RS-232 local host communication (Optional)
Protect against severe mains fluctuations and sustained over voltages
System level as well as module, battery and output protection
Low Volts Disconnects (LVD) to prevent battery deep discharge
Can operate with or without battery bank
&#8216;A' Type: 48VDC Rectifier only. &#8216;B' Type: Complete TPS (Rectifier + CSU + Battery )
Includes Front panel hot swap connectors for quick battery pack replacement
Automatic battery presence and fault detection
Battery manual equalize for preventive maintenance
Intelligent charge and load balance management

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

*SMART PCBs - Rawalpindi, Pakistan*


Production Capabilities

Max. board size (Double-sided): 475 x 533 mm ( 18" x 21" )
Max. board size (Multi-layer): 406 x 254 mm (16" x 10")
Board thickness : 0.5 - 3.0 mm
Min. track between tracks : 100 microns
Min. via/hole dia. : 300 microns

*Range of Products*

Single-sided
Double-sided
Multilayer (up to 16 Layers)
Hybrid Circuits
Emersion Gold
Substrate Material : FR-4 & Others

Engineering Systems

Schematic Capture & PCB Design using software tools
High Resolution Photo-plotting
File formats supported
RS 274 X; RS 274 D; DXF; DPF; IPC-D-356

Surface Finishing

Gold Plating
Hot Air Leveling

Quality Assurance

IPC Standards
Automatic Optical inspection (AOI)
Flying Probe Tester (FPT)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

IEC Pakistan

*IMPAC Brand Generator Manufacturing*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

TRANSFOPOWER, Pakistan

*SINGLE PHASEPOLE/PAD MOUNTED*





*3 PHASE POLE/PAD MOUNTED*





*3 PHASE PAD MOUNTED WITH KIOSK*





*POWER TRANSFORMERS*





*FURNACE TRANSFORMERS*





*VARYING/TESTING TRANSFORMERS*





*EARTHING / GROUNDING TRANSFORMERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Wood Carving: Handmade Furniture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Mirage Rose Upgrade:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

&#8220;BOSS&#8221; is the brand name of Koh-i-Noor HI TECH (PVT) LTD established in 1991. Company has gained excellent reputation within a very short time period.

&#8220;BOSS&#8221; is a leading manufacturer of Home Appliances in the region and dominating the local market due to its high precision products and now capturing international market. Specially USA, Africa, Middle East and South East Asia due to its innovative designs and quality.

&#8220;BOSS&#8221; has 16 Years experience in the field of electric motor and spin dryer machine manufacturing. We have a highly skilled and qualified research and development team. A highly motivated and technically sound middle management and production staff & a very efficient after sale service throughout Pakistan as well as in foreign countries. We have countrywide network of 300 dealers.

*GAS APPLIANCES*















*GAS HEATERS*










*INSTANT WATER HEATERS*





*ELECTRIC WATER HEATERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

[/COLOR]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

*KITCHEN APPLIANCES*
MICROWAVE OVENS




















*TOASTERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

London taxi cabs are keeping the windscreens thanks to washer tanks made in Pakistan. 

London taxi cabs are keeping the windscreens thanks to washer tanks made in Pakistan. 

The washer tanks were not only blow moulded by Thermosole, a company based in Lahore, but also redesigned by them, according to Chief Executive Syed Nabeel Hashmi. Mr Hashmi told us that he particularly likes working with British companies because their engineers are empowered to take decisions and open to ideas and suggestions as to how to improve what goes into their products. In the case the washer tanks, supplied to Metrocab, Thermosole suggested changing the design to make them more easily blow mouldable, and to attach them to their supports using bolts instead of latching them to ensure firm attachment. 

Pakistan has an increasing number of companies able to function as Tier 1 suppliers and capable of undertaking design work. Thermosole is ISO9000 registered and equipped with Delcam Power Shape, Delcam Power Mill, Autodesk Mechanical Desktop, SmartCAM and Catia. The company has both blow moulding and injection moulding equipment and makes air conditioning ducting systems, radiator tanks, engine resonators, fuel tanks, thermostat housings for engine cooling systems, interior body panels and trims, engine radiator fans and expansion tanks. 

More information from Thermosole TS 


Author
Tom Shelley

London taxis wash with Eastern promise


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

*ELECTRIC KETTLES*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

*COFFEE MAKERS*










*SANDWITCH MAKERS*















*DEEP FRYERS*





*EGG BOILERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

*BLENDERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

*JUICERS*


























*MEAT GRINDER*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

*FOOD PROCESSORS / CHOPPERS*





















*HAND MIXERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

*ELECTRIC IRONS*


























*WATER DISPENSERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

*SPIN DRYERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

*WASHING MACHINES*

SINGLE TUB WASHERS:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

BOSS INTERNATIONAL, Pakistan

WASHING MACHINES

*TWIN TUB WASHERS*
















*AUTOMATIC WASHING MACHINES*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhim

Ababeel what ever you have shown are small scale industry products..


----------



## Edevelop

Descon Engineering:











Siemens Engineering:

















PARCO:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Tarbela Dam: (World's 2nd biggest Dam)






Mangla Dam:






Kalabgh Dam:






Khanpur Dam:






Munda Dam:






Warsak Dam:






Mirani Dam:






Gomal Zam Dam: (Under Construction, opening in 2012)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

cb4 said:


> Tarbela Dam: (World's 2nd biggest Dam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangla Dam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalabgh Dam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khanpur Dam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munda Dam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsak Dam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirani Dam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gomal Zam Dam: (Under Construction, opening in 2012)



What are the production capacity of them, I have heard that GoP has signed many MoUs with local and foreign companies over the upgrade of the dams and their power systems from generating more electricity by utilizing new turbines and other methods that are known as electricity from run of river power. Any news?


----------



## RayKalm

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


Pakistan's first self built Tablet. Link above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Bhim said:


> Ababeel what ever you have shown are small scale industry products..



Small scale? most companies in that list have a revenue in excess of 200 mil USD. Further more, this thread is to show the world and fellow Pakistani's that we have made huge in roads in to industrial manufacturing.

Anyways, continuing on with the thread: 
TCL NOBEL - A Brief History - YouTube
TCL NOBEL - LED TV Commercial - YouTube

BTW, if you join their facebook page today you might have a chance to win a TV.
TCL NOBEL TELEVISIONS - Wall | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

Hilton Pharma, Karachi

































Hilton Pharma Ltd. - Pakistan


----------



## z9-ec

ISO 9001 certified

http://www.ferozsons-labs.com


----------



## z9-ec

Searle is a ISO-9001:2000 and OHSAS 18001-1999 certified company 

















SEARLE Pakistan Ltd. | Products


----------



## Ababeel

Thal Engineering Pakistan

AUTOMOBILE PRODUCTS:
*Auto Air Conditioners*

























*
Auto Wiring Harnesses*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

http://www.bakeparlor.com/


----------



## Ababeel

THAL ENGINEERING PAKISTAN

AUTOMOBILE PRODUCTS:

*Heaters & Blowers*





















*HEAT EXCHANGERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

SHEZAN ALL PURE PAKISTAN TVC COMMERCIAL AD DOP ZAINHALEEM - YouTube
Shezan 30secs - YouTube






More products:
http://www.shezan.biz/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

A E DESIGN, PAKISTAN

About Us


AEDesign is a premier engineering and design consultancy company based in Pakistan, having branch offices in Europe. AEDesign specializes in providing engineering and analytical services for the automotive, industrial machinery and renewable energy sectors. We offer our clients professional, experience based design and engineering services, while focusing on efficient on-time delivery. We aim to establish long standing partnerships with our clients, thereby unlocking the true benefits that outsourcing can bring. AEDesign's client base spans the globe, with the majority based in Europe and Pakistan. 

*AUTOMOTIVE*
Conceptual Designs:





CAD Designs:










*INDUSTRIAL DESIGNS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

AL GHAZI TRACTORS LTD, PAKISTAN

*TRACTORS*
















*DIESEL GENERATORS*






*AGRICULTURAL IMPLEMENTS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

*ATLAS HONDA LTD PAKISTAN*

CD70






CD100






CG125






CG125 DELUXE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

DYL MOTORCYCLES LTD PAKISTAN

*DHOOM*






*JUNOON*






*YAMA4*






*ROYALE*






*LUBE OILS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

GENERAL TYRE & RUBBER COMPANY OF PAKISTAN LIMITED

*PASSENGER CAR TYRES*











*LIGHT TRUCK TYRES*











*TRACTOR TYRES*






*TRUCK / BUS TYRES*






*RICKSHAW TYRES*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistani tyres industry was hit hard by smuggled tyres from India by Zardari and company.

We need to stop all imports to promote local industry and jobs creation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Nishan_101 said:


> What are the production capacity of them, I have heard that GoP has signed many MoUs with local and foreign companies over the upgrade of the dams and their power systems from generating more electricity by utilizing new turbines and other methods that are known as electricity from run of river power. Any news?



I am not sure...
Yes we should upgrade them to generate more electricity. Most of the ones we have built are from the 1970s during Ayub Khan's era.

Here is some info on capacity:

Tarbela Dam = 13.69 cubic kilometres (3.28 cu mi)
Mangla Dam = 7.25 km3 (5,880,000 acre·ft)


----------



## Ababeel

Any new govt (Hope it will be comprising honest new faces) in Pakistan will have to be very strict. It should change the policies drastically to take Pakistan towards new horizons of developments with clear cut and bright visions for industrial developments, R & D and specially the development of education sector where poor also must get the good education easily.
That govt will have to consider the national interests before any thing else and must deal firmly with traitor elements of society who are succeding in grabing and misusing the power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Ababeel said:


> A E DESIGN, PAKISTAN
> 
> About Us
> 
> 
> AEDesign is a premier engineering and design consultancy company based in Pakistan, having branch offices in Europe. AEDesign specializes in providing engineering and analytical services for the automotive, industrial machinery and renewable energy sectors. We offer our clients professional, experience based design and engineering services, while focusing on efficient on-time delivery. We aim to establish long standing partnerships with our clients, thereby unlocking the true benefits that outsourcing can bring. AEDesign's client base spans the globe, with the majority based in Europe and Pakistan.
> 
> *AUTOMOTIVE*
> Conceptual Designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAD Designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INDUSTRIAL DESIGNS*



Its good to see that Now Pakistan has a design bearau that will be very helpful in designing as well as building vehicles locally whether military ones or commercial ones at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

HINOPAK MOTORS LTD

*BUSES*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

HINOPAK MOTORS LIMITED

*TRUCKS*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

HINOPAK MOTOR LIMITED

*SPECIALIZED VEHICLES*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

HUSSAIN ENGINEERS PAKISTAN
*ENGINE PARTS:*
ROCKER ASSEMBLIES:
















FLYWHEELS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

HUSSAIN ENGINEERS PAKISTAN

*BELL HOUSING / AXLE HOUSING*
















*CLUTCH PRESSURE PLATE*





*EXHAUST MANIFOLD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

INDUS MOTOR COMPANY LTD

ASSEMBLING FOLLOWING MODELS

TOYOTA:
CAMRY






COROLLA















HILUX










DAIHATSU COURE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

INFINITY ENGINEERING
ONLY FEW PARTS & NOT FULL RANGE-
*TRACTOR PARTS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ababeel

PAK-SUZUKI MOTOR COMPANY

CARS:

ALTO





CULTIS





LIANA





SWIFT





MEHRAN





MOTORCYCLES

GS150





SPRINTER ECO





SHOGUN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

QINGQI MOTORS PAKISTAN

NEW PRODUCT MANUFACTURED IN PAKISTAN

ELECTRIC BIKE, SPORTY





DH 150-G





QM 150-G





GROMO COMBINED HARVESTER





SMATO POWER TILLER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ababeel

AMTC Pressure Die Casting, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

ARCO INTERNATIONALS, Pakistan

Water treatment Professionals

Cooling Towers:















Plate Type Heat Exchangers:










Chemical Dosing Pumps:






Automatic Water Softening Plants:





CNG Cooling Systems:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

B H INDUSTRIES, Pakistan

Water Treatment Solutions

R O Plants:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haywards

BATMAN said:


> Pakistani *tyres industry was hit hard by smuggled tyres from India by Zardari and company*.
> 
> We need to stop all imports to promote local industry and jobs creation.



Y only india ur brother china is also involved into this largely ....

Quote =
"*According to Hussain, the top-selling smuggled tyres in Pakistan are Chinese brands *while Indian and Iranian tyres are also said to be finding their way into the local markets."
From
Pakistani tyre maker still under pressure from ?smuggling?


----------



## Ababeel

DOLLAR STATIONARY, Pakistan

Permanent Markers:













Rollers & Gels:









Fibre Tip Pens:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

DOLLAR STATIONARY, Pakistan

Fountain Pens:

















Ball Pens:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

DYNAMIC ENGINEERING, Pakistan

Manufacturer of Wrapping Machinery & Wafer Plant

Wrapping Machines:

DE-200





DE-210





DE-500





DE-300

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

DYNAMIC ENGINEERING, Pakistan

Manufacturer of Wrapping Machinery & Wafer Plant

WAFER PLANT: DEW-1





Turbo Mixer





Crea Mixer





Wafer Spreading Machine





Wafer Cutter





Crusher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

Faisal Sanitary Fittings, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec




----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

http://www.mmcl.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## z9-ec

Power Vision System (Pvt.) Ltd. 
Engine manufacturer









2500 cc


























Generators:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec

Egyptian team visit:





Turkish visit:










Welcome to the Power Vision System (Pvt) Ltd.


Another manufacturer:
Adamjee Diesel Engineering (Pakistan) Pvt. Ltd.











http://www.adpower-group.com/ 
Part of Adamjee group.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ababeel

Softrack Technologies, Pakistan:

A few Products-

Biometric and Barcode Devices: Combine Picture-





Access Control:













Fingerprint Employee Time Clock:









C2 Color Fingerprint Time Attendance:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec

Al Noor Industries, Lahore, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Meraj Innovative Engineering, Karachi, Pakistan.
Meraj Ltd

Fire fighting solution:

















Misc:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

MGA Industries Ltd. Lahore, Pakistan.
MGA Industries - Contact Us

Lever Brakes:





Exhaust:





Metal parts:





Fuel tanks:







Thermosole Industries
Index - Thermosole Industries


Automotive products:





Idustrial packaging:





Agri & garden:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Coolpoint
http://www.coolpoint.net.pk/

Heavy duty air handling units and etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

This site has a good list of private engineering companies in Pakistan. Search the sector list on the left by company and most of the companies have their websites with details on the products and services they offer.

The site needs work with some of the information is dated or incorrectly linked.

Industry Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*RESTART*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasbara Buster



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hasbara Buster

I've seen a lot of great products to be honest. Pakistan is sometimes almost portrayed as another Afghanistan or Somalia (with all due respect to those countries). I think the main problem is the enormous population? On the other hand, if that population is educated properly, it can be turned into a great asset. Pakistan could become a major power in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Pasha Members Directory

P@SHA | Pakistan Software Houses Association for IT & ITeS | P@SHA | Lahore | Karachi | Islamabad | Companies | CRM | ERP | Out Sourcing | Software Development | ICT Industry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

PAKISTAN MADE TOYOTA CARS !!!!!!! - YouTube

They have added more vehicles to the production lines. Camry, Figo, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

zendeh bad Pakestan(with persian accent)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## z9-ec

Buildings materials:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

Berkley Building Materials | Quality Matters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

Prestige Kitchens, Karachi, Pakistan:
















http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/527882_285450474871547_37343005_n.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/534862_285451824871412_143938154_n.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Prestige Kitchens

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Milat ltd:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*POF Eye: *

is a special-purpose hand-held weapon system similar in concept to the Corner Shot that can fire weapons around corners. It was first revealed at the 5th International Defense Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS 2008), held at the Karachi Expo Center in November 2008. It is designed for SWAT and special forces teams in hostile situations, particularly counter-terrorism and hostage rescue operations. It allows its operator to both see and attack an armed target without exposing the operator to counter-attack.[9]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shafi Nasir

Go to google and search PACPAD
For PAC andriod
This is just a clue ....
And the thing you make are always unseccesful


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Karakoram Motors

Electric Car:






Kaghan xl:




Kalash:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

*Anti-Personal and Anti-tank mine clearing Equipment*

*Mine Rollers*













*Spider Boots*





*Kevlar Pad*





DETAILS AT:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/125394-de-mining-equipment-pakistan-army.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

*Corporate Pakistan bets on growth in Africa *

*KARACHI: Corporate Pakistan is increasingly willing to bet on Africa, with a majority of companies saying they believe there are significant opportunities for investment in the continent.
*
*About 55% of top corporate managers believe that Africa is a place of tremendous opportunity, with over 93% saying they expect opportunities for Pakistani businesses to trade with the continent to expand, according to a survey of over 200 companies across five cities, conducted by the Lahore University of Management Sciences on behalf of Barclays Pakistan.*

The attitudes reflect a growing movement among Pakistani businesses to invest in Africa. Lucky Cement, the largest cement manufacturer in the country, is in the process of setting up its own $90 million cement plant in the Democratic Republic of the Congo. The Nishat Group, owned by Mian Muhammad Mansha, the richest man in Pakistan, is considering several projects in Ethiopia. Habib Group, the conglomerate that originally set up Habib Bank and now owns Bank AL Habib, has had a bank in South Africa since 1990 and has opened another bank &#8211; Habib African Bank &#8211; in Tanzania.
*
Pakistan is also increasingly trading with Africa. Exports to the continent reached $1.7 billion in 2011, and have been growing at an average of 15% per year for the past decade. South Africa, Kenya and Egypt are Pakistan&#8217;s biggest export markets in continent. Imports have grown even faster, at 18.7% per year for the past decade, to reach $1.4 billion in 2011.

The major export from Pakistan to Africa is rice, followed by cotton and cotton yarn and cement. Pakistan exported over $673 million worth of rice and over $108 million worth of cement to Africa in 2011.*

Arsalan Nayeem, head of corporate banking at Barclays Pakistan, feels that while Pakistanis appear to be growing used to the idea of doing business with Africa, they are currently being too cautious. &#8220;For many exporters Africa is the final frontier, and the vast and diverse nature of the continent and its people can make the trading with Africa seem simply too much of a challenge. However, the infrastructure across many of Africa&#8217;s largest economies is improving rapidly,&#8221; he said.

Barclays vs Standard Chartered

As more and more Pakistani companies do business with Africa, the two foreign banks with the biggest networks on the continent &#8211; Barclays and Standard Chartered &#8211; have the most to gain. While Standard Chartered has a much bigger presence in Pakistan, Barclays is very clearly the giant in Africa and looking to aggressively capitalise on the advantage (of which the research report appears to be the first step).
*
&#8220;With nearly 48,000 employees on the ground in Africa, we are very well positioned to navigate our Pakistani clients around the challenges in the African markets based on the success of our global clients supplying to African companies,&#8221; said Shahzad Dada, the CEO of Barclays Pakistan, in a press release issued by the bank.*
*
Both Barclays and Standard Chartered have a presence in 15 countries in Africa, and they both overlap in 10 of those countries. But Standard Chartered derives only 8% of its operating income from Africa and has little over £10 billion ($15.6 billion) in assets in the continent. Barclays, on the other hand, derives 14.4% of its income from Africa and has nearly £31 billion ($48.3 billion) in assets, according to its latest financial statements.*
*
Having said that, Standard Chartered has been in Pakistan much longer (its predecessor bank opened its first branch in Karachi in 1863) and has over 150 branches in the country, as well as established relationships with virtually every major company in the country. By contrast, Barclays only began operations in 2008 and has only 15 branches in the country so far.*

Published in The Express Tribune, June 27th, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

^^ Great news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

AMB mobiles






http://www.ambmobiles.com.pk/images/a-100-.jpg





 pk meat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

RaptorRX707 said:


>



Although the title and all other stuff is Made In Pakistan, but funnily, the _bar code in the picture is of a Made in China product_!!!!


----------



## Zibago

best fridge in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

A Buddhist relief at the National Museum of Pakistan


----------



## shbaziz

Darra Adam Khel, the world's largest illegal weapons market. I think our govt should recognize them legal by first providing them modern infrastructure and Quality control measurements. Then they could be made to sell weapons only through the govt. This way illegal distribution of firearms could also be controlled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

z9-ec said:


> Tea products:



Best tea ever, cant find anything closer to this tea even here in Canada.



HelpSeeker said:


> What ??????? in the entire thread i dint find a single electronic products/vehicles etc. what you have is desing on trucks some cloths, desing on lamp and design and design and design...seriously i never expected pakistan to be this bakward in manufacturing. you guys have extremely long way to go.
> 
> level of manufacturing in pakistan realy amused me...
> 
> PS: i dont mean to mock but i expected better .



We sublet manufacturing to China and Japan


----------



## somebozo




----------



## xyxmt

Imran Khan said:


> since thread start you guys bashing same again and again . tum logoon ko takleef kya hai ? a country can make nuclear bomb cruse missiles but cant make this POS?
> 
> i personally think bollywood and indian media feed you guys so much sh1t in your brains . in real world pakistan is not some thing from stone age its country of 180mn brains and it has good and bad as india USA or china .



Yaar in ko isi ghalat fehmi main rehney do na


----------



## fani_spy

F.O.X said:


> Ahh how proud is Pakistan because of people like you . I can just feel pity ..............


 
he is posting against Pakistan in almost every most..its fake troll id


----------



## killerx

fani_spy said:


> he is posting against Pakistan in almost every most..its fake troll id


 i agree bro


----------



## darkinsky

aik rickshaw ka engine to pakistan bna he nahi sakta


----------



## Zibago

darkinsky said:


> aik rickshaw ka engine to pakistan bna he nahi sakta


 










bhaio 150cc ki chingqi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ravi 70cc



Metro 125





zxmco Pakistan 125cc







darkinsky said:


> aik rickshaw ka engine to pakistan bna he nahi sakta


 ye lo



 hun das

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

What about car engine??


----------



## Zibago

bake parlour


----------



## Vitamin_C

Pakistani industries are destroyed because of Pak Cheen Dosti


----------



## Tangent

Vitamin_C said:


> Pakistani industries are destroyed because of Pak Cheen Dosti


......Bear...sorry.... Panda Hug.....???


----------



## CHNTiger

&#21733;&#21733;&#36825;&#20010;&#26159;&#20160;&#20040;&#24847;&#24605;&#21734;&#65311;what is the meaning of this sentence?My brother...


----------



## upriver

Nice. I think we need more military pics here.


----------



## A.Rafay

Wind Mill Of 1.5 MW Made in Pakistan by
FFC Energy Ltd, a subsidiary of Fauji Fertilizer Company

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rabta C4I AND AIR DEFENCE AUTOMATION SYSTEM*




The Air Defense Automation System has been indigenously developed by GIDS /AERO. The designed system collects information from all Air Defense sensors and radars, processes it, converts it into a standard format and displays it in real time at any desired location. The system architecture is independent of space, time and communication medium. The Command and Control System provides an environment for multiple functions to operate on the same hardware platform and share data via a Local Area Network (LAN) or a Wide Area Network (WAN).
The System allows the Commander to a view a fused picture of his complete Area Of Responsibility (AOR). It is a compilation of data from all Air Defense sensors, combined with battle plan, projection overlays, and any other data that is available, including:
current locations and planned movement operations of ground, maritime and air units of friendly, neutral, and enemy forces generated features and projections (e.g. battle plans, operating zones).
Our engineers work closely with the customers to provide them customized, open, flexible and cost-effective solutions to their Air Defense Automation System requirements. AERO provides comprehensive Integrated Logistic Support (ILS) throughout the life cycle of the System.
*Manufacturer : GIDS / AERO*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*SHAHPUR UAV*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Automatic Fire Control System*
*Category : Automatic Fire Control System - 37 mm Air Defense Gun*















*INTEGRATED BATTLEFIELD MANAGEMENT SYSTEM*
*Category : Integrated Battle Field Management System (IBMS)
Manufacturer : GIDS/IDS*
Integrated Battlefield Management System(IBMS) is designed for the operations of amour units in the field to meet the requirements of future battlefield. The user- friendly system provides battlefield awareness through comprehensive land navigation system based on GPS and digitized maps. It enables commanders in mission planning, modification and dissemination of plans, monitoring of battlefield at tactical and operational level, through safe and secure radio network. It facilitates integration of external sensors for data/information acquisition and showing it within the scope of C4I environments. IBMS also facilitates commanders in remote firing of AAMG by auto tracking the aerial and ground targets from inside the tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Integrated Fire Control Systems (IFCS-69)*
It has been designed for the T-69 tank and can also be configured for other MBT&#65533;s. The system is an integration of various sensors with a ballistic computer to calculate the gun azimuth and elevation for accurate and speedy firing.It possessed high accuracy and speed.It can identify and fire at a moving target within 6 seconds.





*Night Observation Device (NOD)*
GIDS/ATCOP Night Observation Device (NOD) is a Portable, Long Range Multi-Sensor System for Observation and Surveillance.It can also be utilized for target acquisition, border patrol and perimeter security. The NOD system also comprises of digital magnetic compass, GPS, Pan and tilt unit.





*Surveillance System*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Military Batteries*
*Categories*
Primary Batteries
Secondary Batteries
*Types of Batteries*
- Nickel - Cadmium Batterie
- Zinc-Silver Oxide Batteries
- Lithium-Manganese Dioxide Batteries
- Lithium-Thionyl Chloride Batteries
BATTERIES FOR THE ARMY








*BATTERIES FOR THE AIRFORCE*




- MT 7
- Aircraft Batteries
Aircraft Trolley Batteries
APPLICATIONS
Army communication systems and equipment (B-310, BB 4600, PRC 77,PRC 786, 9600 Series)
Aviation Applications (Mirage , K-8, F-7 PG, Sea King, Lynx, Fokker, MI 171 Heli, JF-17)
Naval Batteries (Torpedoes)

*Multi-Barrel Rocket Launcher (122mm Ammunition )*
Advance technology made it possible to refurbish and enhance the range of 122mm MBRL rockets up to 45 Km as compared to its original range of 20 Km. Refurbished extended range version of the rocket has also undergone various design improvements which guaranties reliability and greater safety during operation.
Various types of warheads with enhanced features and capabilities have been developed besides traditional HE warhead (WH). These include Enhanced Lethality Pre- fragmented and Dual Purpose Improved Conventional Munitions (DPICM) Cargo warheads.











*Driver's Night Sight (DNS-3)*
It is a passive image intensifier based Night Sight for all T-Series tanks.It has an effective range of 200 meters and can be run on either 3 volts or 24 volts.It comes with a relaxed-view eye-piece to maximize comfort for the operator. Another version DNS-4 has also been developed for APC's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Periscope for Armoured Vehicles PS-1 (M17)*
Periscope have been developed for Armoured Vehicles.Its light transmission is more than 60% with resolution 1 arc minute. Periscope can also be made according to the customer's specifications.






*Digital Goniometer (DGM-1)*
The Digital Goniometer (DGM-1) is used with Laser Range Finder to precisely measure the coordinates of the target.
It can be interfaced to any aiming device through a dovetail.





*Boresighters* 
1) The Optical Boresighter (OBS-1) is a clip on device for performing the following functions:
a. To boresight the visible - visible or visible - IR sighting channels.
b. Equally good in day and night times.
c. It is very useful for the alignment of axes of different optical sights in field as well as in the laboratory.





2) The Electronic Boresighter (EBS1) is a special type of boresighter to align the gun of the tank to the Day / Night Channels. It may be used for other such type of weapon systems.
IR - Visible / Visible Visible channels
Ports adjustable up to 9
Light weight Rugged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Mobile Field Kitchen*





*Vehicle Mounted Kitchen*
Category : Vehicle Mounted Kitchen
Manufacturer : GIDS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*SLIM LINE TOWED ARRAY (SLTA)*
Detection of surface and sub-surface targets in &#8216;High Seas&#8217; has always been a challenge due to varying sea / environmental conditions in the area. GIDS/MSL has designed and developed a Slim Line Towed Array Sonar to address the inherent limitation of the &#8216;Hull Mounted&#8217; SONAR due to own noise and environmental conditions of the sea.

The designed is aimed towards long detection ranges (relevant to the prevailing sea conditions). The SLTA comprises the Wet End sub-system i.e. an Analogue Linear Array towed behind the submarine and the Dry End sub-system which is the onboard processing hardware.









*Action Speed Tactical Trainer (ASTT)*
Action Speed Tactical Trainer (ASTT) is a real-time simulator which provides tactical training to ship&#8217;s crews in a variety of customizable scenarios.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Submarine Tactical Trainer (SMTT)*
1.1 Almost all the navies, the civil, commercial, aviation and military organisations in the world are employing simulators for training of personnel as a cost effective alternate to training on actual equipment. Training on simulators ensures optimum utilisation of the actual equipment while maintaining the requisite skill level, essential for the operators.

1.2 MSL is well equipped with a wide range of simulation tools and techniques. Over the years the engineers have acquired high understanding and competence in designing and simulating a variety of marine and naval environments.

1.3 Submarine Tactical Trainer (SMTT) provides tactical training to submarine officers and operators on Operations (Ops) Room operations. The Trainer includes fabrication of most of the Ops Room consoles and development of software modules for Integrated Weapon Fire and Sensor Control.

1.4 This document explains various activities, which will be undertaken by MSL to produce SMTT for RMN. A Project Definition Document (PDD), defining technical specifications, software development methodologies and detailed software functionalities will be generated in consultation with the end-user prior commencement of development work.

















2. CAPABILITIES
The trainer will be installed with replica consoles in the Ops room recreating submarine-like environment for the operators to learn and master the operations of Ops Room equipment. The consoles of the Ops room will be fitted with customised hardware using customised software solution enabling them to work in an integrated environment as being achieved on board actual submarines. SMTT replicates the principal components of the underwater warfare.

*SEA SURGE*
*Sea Surge (Air Launched Anti Submarine Weapon)*




An air launched anti submarine weapon at shallow depth can be deployed from either a fixed wing aircraft or a helicopter Weapon is ideally suited for coastal defence operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Optical Encoder*





*Digital Signage*
Full scale experience of digital signage ACES possess in this field from Flight Information Display systems to Health Care information system, From Sports Boards to Data walls, ACES is the only company in this region of world having this sort of experience
Airport Flight Information Display System
Metropolitan LED Screens Network
Shopping Malls LCD Signage Network

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*OXYGEN GENERATOR*
An improved version of Oxygen Candle which
generates oxygen from burning of a
pyrotechnic mixture in confined atmosphere
SALIENT FEATURES:
Sealed stainless steel box, long storage life,easy and safe to handle, transport and operate
Specially suited for inhaling purposes in closed environment such as submarines, NBC shelters and underground facilities









*Steel Sandwich Panels*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*METALLIC MINE DETECTOR*





*NON METALLIC MINE DETECTOR*





*EXPLOSIVE DETECTOR*





*SPEECH SECURITY & ENCRYPTION EQUIPMENT- MAHFOOZ*





*Ballistic helmets*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*EMI/EMC SERVICES*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

All above products are made by this company
*GLOBAL INDUSTRIAL & DEFENCE SOLUTIONS*
GIDS is relatively new Pakistani conglomerate established in 2007, involved in the exports and marketing of military, industrial and technological products and services. GIDS is representing a group of companies in national and Internationl markters who are involved in research, development, delivery and support of leading edge industrial and defence system in the field of air, land and sea.
The group consists of AERO (Advance Engineering Research Organization), IDS(Integrated Defence System), MSL (Maritime Systems Pvt. Limited), IICS (Institute of Industrial Control System), ATCOP (Al-technique Corporation), DESTO (Defence Science and Technology Organization), and some of their subsidiaries providing support and service solutions for current and future defence, security, and information technology systems; design, develop and manufacture a wide range of electronic systems and subsystems for both military and commercial applications. They also design, develop, produce, and provide service support of armoured combat vehicles, artillery systems and intelligent munitions.

Technology and innovation are the keystones of GIDS success and competitive edge. GIDS companies invest huge amount in R&D activities making GIDS the leading Pakistani investor in hi-tech sectors. To maintian its leadership in hi-tech sectors, GIDS focuses on the value of its human resources, and the laboratories of its companies are staffed by highly specialized researchers. Our organization is designed to deliver the cost, capability and overall financial performance to meet customers' needs.

*GIDS Companies

1. AERO (Advance Engineering Research Organization)
2. IDS (Integrated Defence System)
3. MSL (Marine System Limited)
4. IICS (Institute of Industrial Control Systems)
5. ATCOP (Al-Technique Corporation of Pakistan)
6. DESTO (Defence Science and Technology Organization)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Drop Tanks Production Facility PAC*








*FALCO XN Unmanned Aerial Vehicle System*





*Canopy*
Canopy shop has the following capabilities:-
F-7P, FT-7P , FT-7PG side wind shields and canopy is repaired, formed and assembled at F-6 RF.
F-7PG canopy glass is also formed, assembled and overhauled.
K-8 canopy and windshield assembly and repair is carried out. The facility will also form canopy glasses for JF-17, Mirage and K-8 aircraft in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI SHIPYARD & ENGINEERING WORKS LTD *
S U B M A R I N E A G O S T A 9 0 - B





* M I D G E T S U B M A R I N E S*
A State of the Art MIDGET submarine built for Pakistan Navy in collaboration with M/s COSMOS of Italy. The boat is capable of firing torpedoes and carrying mines. It is available both in Offensive as well as Defensive roles.





* J A L A L A T C L A S S M I S S I L E B O A T*
A 200Tons Missile boat fitted with the State of the Art Missile system. 
The craft has maximum designed speed of 25 Knots.





*L A R K A N A C L A S S P A T R O L B O A T*









*F A S T A T T A C K C R A F T [ M I S S I L E ]*
Multi-Purpose Auxiliary Craft (MPAC) fitted with State of the Art Missile System. The craft has a designed speed of 32 Knots and a maximum displacement of 250 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*F 2 2 P F R I G A T E*
A multi mission conventionally powered Frigate, having displacement of 2500 Tons. Designed for a maximum speed of 29 Knots, the vessel will be a prestigious addition to the Pakistan fleet.





*AUXILIARY VESSELS*
*HARBOUR / OCEAN GOING TUGS*
KSEW pride itself of having manufactured Harbour and Ocean going Tugs in various configurations. Many such vessels with following specifications have been built for the National as well as International customer, meeting their specific needs and requirements.





*F L O A T I N G D O C K*
State of the Art Floating Dock facility indigenously constructed at KSEW. Built in various sizes ranging from 1000-5000 Tons lifting capacity, the dock provides extremely sophisticated mini dockyard facilities at point of choice. The facility is extremely useful for ports not having Dry Docks. These floating docks provide parking flexibility as for different operations on as per required basis.





*P I L O T B O A T*


----------



## A.Rafay

*COASTAL TANKER - OIL / WATER / CARGO*
A Very stable design of mini oil tankers used to support fleet units at sea as well as coastal bases.
Additional Functions Include
&#8226; Optimum Liquid Carrying capacity 
&#8226; Man Power transfer role 
&#8226; Tender Vessel
&#8226; Torpedo recovery ship





* C R A N E S*
&#8226; KSEW specializes in manufacturing and erection of Cranes, which are supplied both as part of plants as well as separate units according to individual requirements.
&#8226; These single or double girder type cranes are built in various spans and can be manually / electrically operated from ground or cabin.
&#8226; Lifting capacities range 1 ton to 100 tons. Following versions are available:






*SUGAR PLANTS & CEMENT PLANTS*
KSEW offers complete sugar plants on turnkey basis. So far KSEW has manufactured various plants in the range of capacities from 2000 to 500 TCD which are based on FIVES-CAIL BABCOCK (FCB) FRANCE design. These plants are fully automatic and have the latest technology.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Institute of Optronics (IOP)*


















*Military Vehicle Research & Development Establishment (MVRDE), Rawalpindi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*GENERAL MACHINES*
*MILLING MACHINE 
MODEL LK6*





*VERTICAL MILLING & BORING MACHINE*
MODEL LH4





*MILLING MACHINE 
MODEL LK4*





*ENGRAVING MACHINE 
MODEL LP2*





*FOUR WAY BORING MACHINE
MODEL LB1*





*RADIAL DRILLING MACHINE 
MODEL LD1*





*TURRET MILLING MACHINE
MODEL LK5*


----------



## A.Rafay

*PRECISION CENTRE LATHE
MODEL C4C, C4D & C4F*


----------



## A.Rafay

* CNC MACHINES:*
*CNC Lathe C4N*





*Desktop CNC Leaf late Milling LN2*





*CNC Lathe C4S*





*Desktop CNC Milling Machine*





*Desktop CNC Lathe*





*CNC Milling Machine LK5N*





*ACCESSORIES & EQUIPMENTS*





*CNC Vertical Machine Center LN7-1*


----------



## A.Rafay

*CNC Vertical Machine Center LN7-2*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Heavy Mechanical Complex Taxila (HMC)*
*Sugar Plants*














*Chemical & Petro-Chemical Plants*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Thermal Power Plants*













*Hydro Power Plants*











*Overhead Travelling Cranes*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Road Construction Machinery*
*Road Rollers*





*Asphalt Mixing Plants*





*Railway Equipment*
*Surface Traverser*





*Screw Couplings*





*Axles*





*Screw Jacks*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Automobile Corporation of Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd, Karachi	*

*35 TON LOWBED SEMI-TRAILERS*





*CEMENT BULKER*





*4500 FRONT VIEW TRAILER*


----------



## A.Rafay

*40 FEET FLATBED*





*4500 TANKER*


----------



## A.Rafay

*DOUBLE TANKERS*





*BULKER*





*CAR CARRIER*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Curtain-Sider*





*Dolly*





*Dog-Trailer*





*Gull-Wing-Opening-Body*


----------



## A.Rafay

*PORT-CHASSIS*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Baluchistan Wheels Ltd, Karachi*





*Disc Wheels for Cars, Vans, Pick-ups, 4x4s*





*Disc Wheels for Commercial Vehicles*





*Tractor Rear Disc Wheel*





*Tractor Front Disc Wheel*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Daudson Armoury*
*TUBULAR FORGING*





*TEXTILE MACHINES SPARES*





*ELECTRIC VEHICLE*





*GEMS STONE PROCESSING*


----------



## A.Rafay

*East West Infinity (Pvt) Ltd*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Engineering & Technology International (Pvt) Ltd, Rawalpindi*

*Otokar Mini Bus*






*Cobra Sea Vehicles*





*Otokar Army Vehicles*





*Otokar Cobra Vehicles*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Magellan GPS 315/320*





Yangtze Grinding Machine


----------



## A.Rafay

*Fast Cables Ltd, Lahore	*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Fiber Craft Industries, Lahore *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Multipurpose Boat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Boat RQ29*





*DN11*














*Boat Trolley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

DY19 Speed Boat


----------



## A.Rafay

*SP21 Sports boat*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Haseen Habib Corporation, Lahore*










*Fire Alarm Systems*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*HINOPAK MOTORS LTD*
*FG1J 4x2 Prime Mover*











*FM1J 6x4 Prime Mover*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*FM2P 6x4-Prime Mover*














*FM1J 6x4 Truck*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Hino 300 Series*




Hino Dutro WU-600
4x2 Truck

*FL1J 6x2 Truck*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*SPECIALIZED VEHICLES*





3 Drop side -
High wall





Mobile Eye Clinic CM828 (16)





Mobile Workshop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

if karachi's situation remains same, many companies and investors will flee to Lahore

Karachi situation needs to improve, damn we are moving backwards :facepalm:

there was a lot of work done in musharraf era, esp i remember a very big land was declared industrial estate near Hub area in GADAP..


----------



## A.Rafay

Mobile Kitchen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

A.Rafay said:


> Mobile Kitchen



in UK Scania is very famous for trailor trucks etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

NADRA





Pakistan Navy





Prison Van





PCB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Integrated Dynamic, Karachi*

*G R O U N D C O N T R O L S T A T I O N S*
The GCS-1200 is a portable, stand-alone, ground control station that offers UAV control, data linking and interfaces for the ATPS-1200 Antenna Tracking System. The GCS-1200 can track UAV&#8217;s out to a 100 km range and incorporates a PC, data display monitor, antenna driver interface, the GCR-1300 ground data receiver, and AC/DC power supplies. Simplified operation and mounting functionality in LandRover type vehicles make it a versatile and field-proven data centric system.





*G C S - 2 0 0 0*









*A N T E N N A T R A C K I N G S Y S T E M S*





*A T P S - 2 0 0 0*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*PORTABLE TELECOMMAND AND CONTROL SYSTEM (P.T.C.S.)*




*IRGX (Integrated Radio Guidance Transmitter)*





*F L I G H T C O N T R O L S Y S T E M S*














*EXPLORER CIVILIAN UAV*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Fire Vehicles Division:*
Uqaab Recovery vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Master Motors Corporation Ltd, Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*New Stainless Industries*
*Swords*









*Hunting Knives*

















This Company rocks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan Hunting And Sporting Arms Development Company PHSADC*

*Fire Arms*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Daggers*








More here

*Hunting Accessories*













*Hunting Vest *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan Vehicle Enginnering (Pvt.) Ltd*
*BRT*





*HEAVY RECOVERY VEHICLE &#8211; M 120-C*









*TANK TRANSPORT TRAILERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*DOMESTIC FIRE TENDER- FF RANGE*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*TENDER WATER FIRE CRASH- FF RANGE*





















*RESCUE VEHICLE- FF RANGE*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*MOBILE HEALTH UNITS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*RECOVERY / WRECKER V-894*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*TROOP CARRIERS*

























*DUMP TRUCKS*





FUEL / WATER BOWZERS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*AIR CRAFT REFUELER / DE-FUELER*
This vehicle has been produced under transfer of technology from GS- Global (Korea). Allowing PVE to be its proud pioneers in Pakistan. The refueler features a 5,000 US gallons Aluminum tank, a complete filtration module and options for fueling and de-fueling.















*AERIAL WORKING PLATFORMS &#8211; PNT 15.9*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*SEWER JETTING*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*REFUSE COLLECTION TRUCK*





















*RECOVERY / WRECKER*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*HALF STEEL TRUCKS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Subak Raftar: The Pakistani segway*
Subuk Raftar can carry 70-kg weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan Vehicle Enginnering LTD.*
*HAULAGE TRANSPORT VEHICLE*


----------



## A.Rafay

*LOW BED SEMI TRAILERS*


----------



## A.Rafay

*LIVING CARAVANS*


----------



## A.Rafay

*REEFER TRUCKS*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Samad Rubber Works (Pvt) Ltd*
*Rubber Inflatable Boats*


----------



## A.Rafay

*TASH International (Pvt) Ltd, Karachi*
*Baggage Conveyor Belt Loader*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Aviation Ground handling services in Pakistan.*
*Potable Water Unit (Truck Mounted)*





*Container / Pallet Transporter*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

axceptional job rafay keep it up


----------



## A.Rafay

*SELF PROPELLED PAX STEP*






*Pak-lift Bomb Truck*











darkinsky said:


> axceptional job rafay keep it up



Thanks And contribute yourself too.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Motorized Passenger Loading Step*





*Air Compressor*
The indigenous developed Air Compressor, Water Cooled (Reciprocating Type).





*Hydraulic Presses*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Zafar Azfar & Co, Lahore*
*COUGAR SEMI-AUTO PISTOLS*





*BERETTA PISTOL (92FS)*





*BULLETPROOF JACKET*


----------



## A.Rafay

*MILLAT TRACTORS LIMITED*

*Forklift Truck (FD 30M1) 3 Ton Capacity*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Gujrat Steel Pvt. Ltd*
*
Hydraulic platform ladder*





*Fire Pump*


----------



## Dr. Strangelove




----------



## Dr. Strangelove




----------



## Dr. Strangelove

tornado uav


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Beamless Road Tankers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove




----------



## A.Rafay

*FAW X-PV*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*FAW Carrier*


----------



## A.Rafay

*FAW Tiger*


----------



## A.Rafay

*FAW J5P-330 6X4 PM*


----------



## A.Rafay

*FAW J5M-260 4X2 PM*









*FAW J5M-260 6X4 PM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*FAW J5P-420*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*FAW J5M-260 6X4 RT*

















*FAW J5M-220 4X2 RT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wasnt their another thread on the same topic? tht was a much better with with a billion Pakistani products..



@Aeronaut @nuclearpak bros merge it with this one:



http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/156408-made-pakistan.html


----------



## Hyde

Wohooo who brought this thread back?

*Agriculture*

In 2013, a Pakistani firm invented a new formula to make fertilizers that cannot be converted into bomb-making materials. The firm, Fatima Fertilizer, had succeeded in making non-lethal alternatives to ammonium nitrate, a key ingredient in the fertilizers it makes. Fertilizers with ammonium nitrate, however, can easily be converted into bomb-making ingredients. This invention was praised by the Pentagon. &#8220;Such a long-term solution would be a true scientific breakthrough,&#8221; US Army Lieutenant General Michael Barbero, the head of the Pentagon&#8217;s Joint Improvised Explosive Device Defeat Organization, said in a statement. After this invention, CNN reported that the United States and Pakistan reached an agreement to jointly make fertilizers with non-explosive materials. But diplomatic sources told Dawn that an agreement could only be reached after the new material is tested. The sources said that US experts would soon visit Pakistan for testing the new material with experts from the Fatima Group, Pakistan&#8217;s major fertilizer manufacturer.[23]

*Biology*

Dr. Naweed Syed, a specialist in the field of biomedical engineering and member of the medicine faculty at the University of Calgary, became the first scientist who managed to "connect brain cells to a silicon chip". The discovery is a major step in the research of integrating computers with human brains to help people control artificial limbs, monitor people's vital signs, correct memory loss or impaired vision.[24]

*Chemistry*

Development of the world's first workable plastic magnet at room temperature by organic chemist and polymer scientist Naveed Zaidi.[25][26][27]

*Physics*

Discovery of electroweak interaction by Abdus Salam, along with two Americans Sheldon Lee Glashow and Steven Weinberg. The discovery led them to receive the Nobel Prize in Physics.[28]

Abdus Salam who along with Steven Weinberg independently predicted the existence of a subatomic particle now called the Higgs boson, Named after a British physicist who theorized that it endowed other particles with mass.[29]

The development of the Standard Model of particle physics by Sheldon Glashow's discovery in 1960 of a way to combine the electromagnetic and weak interactions.[30] In 1967 Steven Weinberg[31] and Abdus Salam[32] incorporated the Higgs mechanism[33][34][35] into Glashow's electroweak theory, giving it its modern form.

Development of the SMB probe to detect heavy water leaks in nuclear power plants by Sultan Bashiruddin Mahmood[36]


----------



## AsianLion

A.Rafay said:


> *FAW J5M-260 6X4 RT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FAW J5M-220 4X2 RT*



wah! Are these trucks still made in pakistan? cost?



Horus said:


>



Are these all made in pakistan? can u name all ? and how much they cost ?


----------



## MM_Haider

A.Rafay said:


> *FAW J5M-260 6X4 RT*/quote]



FAW is not Made in Pakistan but made in China. It is just assembled in Pakistan somehow just like Honda and Toyota have
their plants in Pakistan.

Made in Pakistan should be *indigenous *Made in Pakistan like TATA motors in India can be pronounced as Made in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula




----------



## xyxmt

MM_Haider said:


> FAW is not Made in Pakistan but made in China. It is just assembled in Pakistan somehow just like Honda and Toyota have
> their plants in Pakistan.
> 
> Made in Pakistan should be *indigenous *Made in Pakistan like TATA motors in India can be pronounced as Made in India.



we have Toyota, Honda, Nissan, All American cars and trucks....all made in Canada.
we are in 21st century, nothing is indigenous anymore


----------



## gslv mk3

xyxmt said:


> we have Toyota, Honda, Nissan, All American cars and trucks....all made in Canada.
> we are in 21st century, nothing is indigenous anymore



Still,indigenous production & development is still possible.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

BURRAQ UCAV with BURQ Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patentneer

Impressive. 

Pakistan's early Global exposure is evident in our products. We've had to compete with Global imports, - India, from the get go unlike India's 40 yr. license raj driven protectionist run.

Indian products after 25 Yrs of liberalization are now truly world class, still not OECD class. Tata and Mahindra are no issue for Toyota and Nissan, GM or Ford or even Mercedes or Volkswagen. That's top end. 

No offense to anyone but Indian Co's massive scale is the real advantage where they are within earshot of taking on Global conglomerates on their or via buy-outs, takeovers or collaborations. 

Pakistan has lost substantial traction while India leaped ahead, and logical trade between the two will be of benefit to both because of market access for Pak. and brand extension for Indians. Pak sub k's van make inroads into Indian OEM Glonal supply chains while Indian subs benefit from market growth.

For Indian Co's Pak market size is about the state of UP with similar dynamics and purxhasing power, different ... but not by much.


----------



## xyxmt

patentneer said:


> Impressive.
> 
> Pakistan's early Global exposure is evident in our products. We've had to compete with Global imports, - India, from the get go unlike India's 40 yr. license raj driven protectionist run.
> 
> Indian products after 25 Yrs of liberalization are now truly world class, still not OECD class. Tata and Mahindra are no issue for Toyota and Nissan, GM or Ford or even Mercedes or Volkswagen. That's top end.
> 
> No offense to anyone but Indian Co's massive scale is the real advantage where they are within earshot of taking on Global conglomerates on their or via buy-outs, takeovers or collaborations.
> 
> Pakistan has lost substantial traction while India leaped ahead, and logical trade between the two will be of benefit to both because of market access for Pak. and brand extension for Indians. Pak sub k's van make inroads into Indian OEM Glonal supply chains while Indian subs benefit from market growth.
> 
> *For Indian Co's Pak market size is about the state of UP with similar dynamics and purxhasing power, different ... but not by much*.



UP is bigger than Punjab?


----------



## black-hawk_101

A.Rafay said:


> *Pakistan Vehicle Enginnering (Pvt.) Ltd
> BRT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HEAVY RECOVERY VEHICLE &#8211; M 120-C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TANK TRANSPORT TRAILERS*



We have never ever seen them in real time in Army service.


----------



## Sage

VelocuR said:


> Did you forgot this?
> 
> *Pakistan First Robotic Car * 2006


This was made by Mr.Inayat, a student of computer science in Peshawar ...He spent 5 years in a garage to understand the mechanics of a car ...It was me who arranged the media coverage and invited many people from the automobile industries ...it was truly amazing ...!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asmoha

Someone got anything to post here?? need more updates


----------



## Ababeel

THAL ENGINEERING PRODUCTS:
http://www.thalengg.com/images/comp1.png
http://www.thalengg.com/images/comp2.png
http://www.thalengg.com/images/therm4.png
http://www.thalengg.com/images/therm5.png
http://www.thalengg.com/images/eva1.png
http://www.thalengg.com/images/core2.png
http://www.thalengg.com/images/core1.png

THAL ENGG PRODUCTS











KLASSIC COOKWARE PAKISTAN: A FEW PRODUCTS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

BELVIN WORLD PAKISTAN:


----------



## Ababeel

ADVANCE ELECTRONICS INTERNATIONAL PRODUCTS:
DIESEL GENSETS-
GENERATOR BELONGS TO AEI & NOT THE ENGINE (10-908kW)




GAS GENSETS (17-280kW)




DIESEL & PETROL DISPENSERS:




LPG DISPENSERS:




ISOLATION TRANSFORMERS:




HARMONICS MITIGATION TRANSFORMERS:




CNG DISPENSERS:




CNG MASTER CALIBRATOR:


----------



## Ababeel

COMCEPT PAKISTAN PRODUCTS:
LED STREET LIGHTS




SOLAR LED STREET LIGHTS




LED SEARCH LIGHTS




INDOOR LED LIGHTS




CANOPY LED LIGHTS




SOLAR AUTO FILLING STATION


----------



## Ababeel

COMCEPT PAKISTAN
WIRE LINE PAYPHONES








WIRELESS DESKTOP PHONES








GSM ROUTER




POWER SUPPLIES


----------



## Ababeel

COMCEPT PAKISTAN
CNG & LPG APPLIANCES


----------



## Introvert

*Salt made Lamps*

*



*


----------

